# جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود  على منتديات الكنيسه



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه يااخوتى 
اتمنى ان تكونوا بأفضل حال 
اقترحت انا واخى جوجو انشاء جروب بين اعضاء المنتدى 
ويكون هذا الجروب يعمل على الارتقاء بالمنتدى اعلى واعلى 
ومن اليوم سنبدأ فى تنفيذ الفكره 
وهيه عباره عن 
اعضاء ينتموا لهذا الجروب 
وتحت كل موضوع خاص بالجروب هيكون فيه زى امضاء وهوه شعار الجروب 
سأعرض عليكم الان
قوانين الجروب 
1-المشاركة بأقتباس ووقف الردود الباهتة
2-الرد فى اطار الموضوع ذاتة ويفضل للعضوعدم متابعة الردود الباهتة
3-حق العضوفى وضع خمسه مواضيع كحد اقصى فى اليوم الواحد تكون خاصة بالجروب 
4-الرد على جميع الاعضاء وعدم اعطاء الاولوية للأعضاء المفضلة 
5-مناقشة الافكار فى الموضوع وعدم انتقاد الشخص ذاتة وتقتصر المناقشة والنقد من خلال اطار الموضوع ذاتة
6-أن جهدي ووقتي وفكري وقلمي هو من يثبت وجودي وليس عدد المشاركات ولا الألقاب ولا المناصب​ 

شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †​ 


وتم عمل تصميم للجروب من فراشه مسيحيه 
ونشكرها على التعاون معنا بعمل تصميم للجروب 
وراجين من الله ان يعوض تعب محبتها ​ 
هذا التصميم سيضعه اعضاء الجروب فى توقيعاتهم 
مش شرط ولكنه اقتراح واعطاء نظام وتنسيق خاص بالجروب 





​ 
وبالنسبه للاعضاء المباركين الذين سيشاركونا فى هذا الجروب 
نقترح عليهم ان يضعوا اسم الجروب تحت اساميهم 
مثل ذلك 
*kokoman* 
جروب ربنا موجود​ 

اتمنى ان تنال الفكره على اعجابكم 
ونكون سبب من اسباب مجد اسم الله القدوس 
سلام المسيح معكم ويحافظ عليكم 
فى انتظار رأيكم ​ 
:t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

وارجوا من الاعضاء الموافقين على الفكره 
كتابه اساميهم لكى  نعلم انهم معانا فى الجروب 
وموافقين على الجروب ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارككم يا أولاد الملك

بصراحة موضوع جميل و فكرتة جميلة جدا

ربنا يعوضكم

يثبت للأهمية​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك الجميل يا فراشه 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الجروب ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

_*ممكن اشترك معاك يا كوكو انت وجوجو 
هى بجد فكرة رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة ربنا يبارككم​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

اكيد يابنت الملك
اعضاء منتديات  الكنيسه لهم الحق فى الاشتراك فى الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

نرحب بالعضوه الاولى لجروب ربنا موجود 
*بنت الملك22* 
جروب ربنا موجود​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

_*ايه دة انا العضوة الاولى 
دة شرف كبييييييييييييير اوى ليا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*_


----------



## asalya (31 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة موضوع هايل وياريت اكون معاكمواشارك يكون الشرف لى


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا بيكى معانا فى الجروب 
نرحب بالعضوه الثانيه لجروب ربنا موجود 
asalya 
عضو مبتدئ


​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

_*ايه راي حضرتك دلوقتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

تمام بس لو تعرفى تعمليه على نفس التنسيق ده 
هيبقى شكله افضل 

جـــروب ربنـــــــا موجود 
شعارنــــ†ــــا


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*صباح الخير يا كوكو عامل ايه النهاردة يا رب تكون بخير 
يا يا جماعة هو باب الاشتراك اتقفل ولا ايه عايزين اعضاء​*_


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكره جميله جدا جدا جدا
ممكن اشترك معاكوا؟
​*


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جووووووووووووووووووووووووود

ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سامى انت دلوقتى تغير توقيعك وتعمله دى بالظبط

جـــروب ربنـــــــا موجود 
شعارنــــ†ــــا


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*كوكوكككوكوكوكوكوكوكوووكو*
*جالنا عضوين كمان هيه هيه هيه *​


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*شكرا يا بنت الملك*_


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*بس محدش قال بقى اعمل ايه للجروب؟
*


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ايه هو محدش موجود و لا ايه​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*صباح الخير يا كوكو عامل ايه النهاردة يا رب تكون بخير ​*_
> 
> _*يا يا جماعة هو باب الاشتراك اتقفل ولا ايه عايزين اعضاء*_​



صباح النور ياباشا 
انا تمام نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

mr. Sami قال:


> *فكره جميله جدا جدا جدا​*
> _*ممكن اشترك معاكوا؟*_​


 
اكيد طبعا 
انت بالفعل اشتركت معانا 
واتمنى تكون سعيد ومبسوط معانا فى الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

mr. Sami قال:


> *بس محدش قال بقى اعمل ايه للجروب؟*


 
استاذ سامى 
حضرتك لو قرأت فكره الجروب وقوانينه هتفهم ايه الغرض من الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نرحب بالعضو الجديد لجروب ربنا موجود
MR. Sami 
عضو مبتدئ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اعضاء الجروب الى الان 
1-*kokoman*
2- *come with me*
3- *بنت الملك22*
4-asalya
5-MR. Sami ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*مبروك علينا الجروب يا اعضاء عقبال ما المنتدى كله يشترك فيه​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه يا جماعه عايزين مواضيع الجروب تنتشر فى المنتدى 
انا نزلت كام موضوع بأسم الجروب 
دى المواضيع 
1-حلم مرعب ولكنه موعظة        (قسم القصص والعبر )
2-كيف تتخلص من العصبية    (ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)
3-ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟  ( المنتدى العام )
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*هو ينفع يتعمل قسم للجروب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*بصه شوفوا الصوره دى احلى وة لا اللى محطوته للتوقيع
انا مستنى الرد​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت يابنت الملك 
بس مش هاينفع 
لانى لو تم عمل  قسم للجروب هيتم انشاء جروبات تانيه على منتديات الكنيسه 
وهيتم عمل قسم لهم  وبالتالى سيصبح المنتدى مقسم لاقسام للجروبات 
فالبتالى لا يمكن انشاء قسم للجروب 
واحنا لسه فى الاول يعنى لما موضعتنا تكبر وتكتر 
هيتم عمل فهرس خاص بموضوعات *جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود*
بأذن يسوع 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

mr. Sami قال:


> _*بصه شوفوا الصوره دى احلى وة لا اللى محطوته للتوقيع​*_
> _*انا مستنى الرد*_​


استاذ سامى 
الصوره فى غايه الروعه 
بس لو حضرتك تقدر تكتب جروب ربنا موجود فى وسط الصورتين بين صوره البابا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
هتبقى جميله جدا وبنفس الترتيب 
جروب 
ربنا 
موجود
وياريت تكتب اسم منتديات الكنيسه فى اسفل الصوره مثل التوقيع السابق ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخوتى 
الاستاذ فارس 
*faris sd4l*
شارك معانا بالتصميم ده 





ربنا يباركه ويعوض تعب محبته ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*تصميم فارس تحفففففففففففة خاالص 
اما صورتك يا سامى ما ظهرتش عندى​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_في واحدة في الطريق للمشاركة بالجروب ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا بيها معانا ​


----------



## sendrlla (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عايزة ابقى معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى معانا يا سندريلا 
نرحب يا اخوتى بالعضوه الجديده لجروب ربنا موجود
sendrlla 
عضو جديد

سندريلا انتى عضوه جديده فى منتديات الكنيسه 
نتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك ومواضيعك
والرب يبارك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع كمان بأسم الجروب 
4-مقولة فى برجك (المنتدى العام)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اوعى تكون يا كوكو فاكرنى مش بشارك 
لــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا بجيب اعضاء
انا اللي جيبت سامى وسندرلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*وانا كمان وانا كمان اشمعنا انا يعنى صغيرة ولا ايه ​*


----------



## MR. Sami (2 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> استاذ سامى
> الصوره فى غايه الروعه
> بس لو حضرتك تقدر تكتب جروب ربنا موجود فى وسط الصورتين بين صوره البابا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
> هتبقى جميله جدا وبنفس الترتيب
> ...



_*ماشى انا حعمله و حوريك حجات احسن*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وانا كمان وانا كمان اشمعنا انا يعنى صغيرة ولا ايه ​*


ياهلا ياهلا 
اهلا بيكى ياباشا معانا 
منوره الجروب 
بس الاشتراك ليه قوانين 
1-كتابه اسم الجروب تحت اسم حضرتك 
2-وضع صوره الشعار فى التوقيع 
3-تنزيل مواضيع باسم الجروب 
واهلا بيكى معانا ​


----------



## MR. Sami (2 سبتمبر 2008)

_*بص يا كوكو انا عدلت كتير اوى فى الصوره بص انا مستنى ردك فيها





​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااائع جدا يا سامى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## MR. Sami (2 سبتمبر 2008)

صغرها و احطها فى التوقيع و لا ايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اوك ياباشا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مواضيع اخرى بأسم الجروب 
5-كيف تصبح عضوا مهما ؟(المنتدى العام)
6-صور دباديب حلوين(Tatty teddy bear)(الصور العامه )​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انا جيييييييييييت 
الحمدلله
ما تتصورش يا كوكو انا كان حالى عامل ايه من امبارح 
كنت هجن
نسيت كلمة المرور من اول امبارح
ولما طلبت ماجتليش حاجة كنت هجننننننننننن
احساس وحش جددددددددددااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لما تكون عايز تدخل على حاجة انت بتحبها ومتقدرش*_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ولما جاتلي مراضاش بيها المنتدى اجنيت اعدت احاول وفي المرة الخامسة الحمدلله قبلها
الحمدلله
​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

طبعا الواحد لما بيكون بيحب حاجه 
مايقدرش يستغنى عنها 
خالى بالك وممكن تكتبيها فى ورقه 
وخليها معاكى علشان ماتنسيهاش 
نورتى الجروب 
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد باسم الجروب ​*_احذرواااااااا يا بنات_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل يابنت الملك بس كنت عايزك تضعى توقيع الجروب فى اخر الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_موضوع تانى باسم الجروب
_
_*كباريه......!!!!!!!!​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انا عملتهم خلاص يا باشا
انت تامر بس وانا انفذ​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسى ياباشا 






: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!! ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

م*وضوع جديد باسم الجروب 
​*_وقفة مع التجارب.....​_

_*يلا باي بقي عشان لازم انام
تصبحوا على الف خي*_ر


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

وانتى من اهله 
سلام المسيح معاكى ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت مساء الخير​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مساء النور 
يارب تكونى بخير ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_*موضوع باسم الجروب​*__اخطر ملاهى بالعام​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد باسم الجروب ​__اجمل طيور العالم_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_شد حيلك بقي وابتدى اعمل فهرس موضوعات الجروب​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اوك ياباشا 
بس على الاقل لازم المواضيع الالى تخص الجروب
 تكون اكتر من خمسين موضوع 
علشان الفهرس يتثبت ​


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مجموعة جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_*كوكو انا ملاحظة ان come with me مش بيدخل المنتدى ولا حتى الجروب هو في حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> مجموعة جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود


 
فكرة جميلة يا روك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> مجموعة جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود


 

انا بشكر حضرتك جدا على اهتمامك بالجروب 
وان شاء المسيح هنكون عند حسن ظنك 
وبشكرك على المروووووووووور الجميل ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_هى فكرة جميلة بشكل
دى فكرة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسييييييييييي خالص خااااااااااااااالص يا ماي روك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*كوكو انا ملاحظة ان come with me مش بيدخل المنتدى ولا حتى الجروب هو في حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟​*_


 
اليوم الالى اتعمل فيه الجروب 
هوه كان مسافر فى نفس اليوم وقالى انوا هقعد عشرين يوم ويرجع 
وان شاء الله يرجع بالسلامه ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبروووووك عليكوااا الجرووب الحلو ده   وعاووووزين شغل جامد بقى ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_*يرجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبروووووك عليكوااا الجرووب الحلو ده وعاووووزين شغل جامد بقى ​*


 

مرسىىىىى جدا يادونا على المروورك الجميل 
وان شاء الله هيحوز الجروب على اعجاب الجميع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_*موضوع جديد باسم الجروب​*_ _*حصريا : فيلم البابا كيرلس السادس جوة الطاحونة2008*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

من موضوعات الجروب 

أكبر مجموعة من صور القديسة البتول أم الرب العذراء مريم ​


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع*
*احب اشكر صديقى الغالى واخى العزيز كيرو على تعبة واتأسفلة على تأخيرى الكتيييييير دة *
*وانا شايف الروح الجميلة كاملة من غير اى مقدمات *
*وشايف شغل عالى وناس ولا احلى ولا اروع *
*بجد يا جماعة اشكر تعب محبتكم واتمنى فعلا لو نقدر نقدم خدمة تثمر فى قلوب كل واحد فينا *
*اشكر كل الاعضاء المشاركين *
*واخص بلشكر حبيبى كيرو على تعبة *
*وفراشتنا الغالية على تعبها وجهدها معانا *
*منتهى الروعة منك يا فراشة*
*واختنا العزيزة بنت الملك *
*مجهودك رائع وخدمتك اروع*
*ومبروك عليكى العضوية الاولى يا ست الكل*
*اتمنى من ربنا تقدم مستمر *
*واتمنى اكتر لو اقدر اساهم واكون وسطيكم عند حسن ظنكم*
*ربنا يبارك تعب الجميع ومجهودة وخدمتة *
*سلام المسيح *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*الهي حي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*الهي حي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يسوع المسيح ربي والهي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الهي صخرة خلاصي..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الهي صخرة خلاصي..


 
ربنا يباركك يا زعيم ويحميك من كل شر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الهي صخرة خلاصي..


 
*الهي صخرة خلاصي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الهي صخرة خلاصي*​




*يسوع الهنا الحي*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


 

الرب راعى فلا يعوزني شيئ


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *سلام المسيح مع الجميع*
> 
> *احب اشكر صديقى الغالى واخى العزيز كيرو على تعبة واتأسفلة على تأخيرى الكتيييييير دة *
> *وانا شايف الروح الجميلة كاملة من غير اى مقدمات *
> ...


جوجو باشا 
الف حمدلله على السلامه 
نورت المنتدى ونورت جروبك 
يارب تكون بخير وااتبسط فى اجازتك 
ويارب يكون الجروب حاز على اعجابك 
نورت الجروب 
سلام المسيح معاك ويحميك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجروب 

*.*.*. أحـيـــانــــا .*.*.* 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجروب 

*لـــيه بنقول القطط بسبع أرواح ؟؟؟* 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجروب 

*خمس لمسآت سحرية لتفتح القلوب *

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*الف الف الف حمدلله على السلامة يا مافي ميرسي على التهنئة  ويا رب تكون اتبصت في اجازتك​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*هو في تعديلات حصلت في الجروب ولا انا مش واخدة بالى​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد باسم الجروب ​_*صور طفل يموت امام اخوته (مؤلمة اووووووووووى)*_​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا معاكم انا معاكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*هو في تعديلات حصلت في الجروب ولا انا مش واخدة بالى​*_


 
مافيش تغييرات ولا حاجه
بس المواضيع الالى نزلناها ال5ايام الالى فاتت والمشاركات كلها 
مش موجوده لانى المنتدى كان هيخترق من اعداء نشكر كلمه الله 
وتم رجوع المنتدى بمشاركات خمسه ايام مضت 
هذا هوه السبب وهذا على المنتدى كله ليس على الجروب فقط ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> انا معاكم انا معاكم​


 
اهلا بيكى معانا ياباشا منوره الجرووووووب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجرووب ​ 

*((( ما نـــوع إبتسامتك )))؛؛؛..... (ادخل وشوف)* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجرووب 

*تعالوا شوفوا جمال اسكندريه* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجرووب 

*عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟* 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجرووب 

*صور مش موجودة عند حد للبابا كيرلس* ​ 

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

من مواضيع الجروب
_*أسئلة عن لاهوت المسيح والرد عليها ج1​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع باسم الجروب 
_ *أسئلة عن لاهوت المسيح والرد عليها ج2*_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
_نصايح للطلبه _
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*اول موضعاتى فى الجروب 

صيد الغزلان (قصص وعبر)​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع اخر 

سوال ملح كيف اتعامل مع الضيقة ادخل وخدلك الرد ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> من مواضيع الجروب
> 
> *تكملة الجزء الاول اسئلة عن اللاهوت والرد عليها ج1*​


 
الموضوع ده مش بيفتح صفحه مش عارف ليه ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

نورتى البيت ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


*شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!* ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا مش فاهمة بس هشترك كمالة عدد ممكن ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

حد يفهمنى متسبونيش كدا
هزعل منكوا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى معانا 
شرح وافى لفائده الجروب 
اولا اقرأى اول مشاركه فى الجروب اول صفحه 
الالى هوه الموضوع ده 
والجروب عباره عن مجموعه من اعضاء المنتدى يحملون اسم الجروب 
يكتبون تحت اساميهم جروب ربنا موجود 
وفى التوقيع الصوره دى
جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †





وهؤلاء الاعضاء لهم الحق ان يضعوا مواضيع باسم الجروب 
وهيه تكون كأى موضوع عادى وفى اخر الموضوع نضع لينك 
لموضوع الجروب 
والصوره المصممه للجروب 
وهكذا يكون الموضوع خاص بالجروب 
وتضعى لنا لينك الموضوع الخاص بالجروب فى هذا الموضوع 
وفى الاخر سيتم تجميع لينكات هذه المواضيع 
فى موضوع بأسم فهرس جروب ربنا موجود 

وهذا هوه هدفنا من الجروب وهوه الارتقاء بالمنتدى اعلى ثم اعلى 

سلام المسيح معاكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لو فى اى استفسار ماتتردديش انك تطرحيه وان شاء يسوع هتلاقى اجابه وافيه عن الاستفسار ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_*اهلا بيكى يا بنت الانبا رويس نورتى الجروب 
يللا بقي ورينا مشاركاتك معانا في الجروب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويملاها فرح ​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد باسم الجروب _
_سلسلة علم اللاهوت العقيدى_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
_تصميمات جميلة اوى للعدرا


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*موصضوع جديد باسم الجروب*

*صور قديسين متحركة رااااااااااااائعة*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
هاااااااااااااااااااااام لكل بنات المنتدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 

*ليه شايل هم الدنيا على راسك ؟؟* ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد باسم الجروب*
*شارك برأيك وبصراحة فى موضوع .... أختك تعرف شاب ماذا تفعل ؟؟*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

*سيرة القديس العظيم الشهيد إيلياس الإهناسى* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

تنبيه هام لكل اخواتى اعضاء جروب ربنا موجود 
ياريت يا جماعه اى موضوع ننزله بأسم الجروب يكون فيه التوقيع بتعنا 
يعنى فى اخر الموضوع نضع هذا التوقيع بنفس التنسيق 
فى كل موضوعات الجروب 

جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه

شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †





ياريت يا جماعه نهتم بالموضوع ده علشان نبتدى فى عمل الفهرس ويكون منظم 
علشان مايبقاش فيه موضوع فى الفهرس مافهوش شعارنا او لينك الجروب او يكون روابطه لا تعمل مثل الترانيم او الافلام والى اخره من مواضيع اللينكات 
وياريت كمان نرجع نأكد على كل موضوع 
وانا كمان هراجع على كل المواضيع الالى انا نزلتها بأسم الجروب 
والرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 
*انفصل عن ماضيك* 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

*اخلع الفرده الثانيه ...وأسعد* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


 *كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟* ​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



*علامات نهاية العالم ....* ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مثل الترانيم او الافلام والى اخره من مواضيع اللينكات
اللي على راسة بطحة  ماااااشي يا كوكو 
على العوموم انا المواضيع  البايظة اللي مشاركة بيها في الجروب همسحها ومتحسبهاش
اوك
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

لا ياباشا ابدا 
هوه انا اقدر اعمل حاجه من غيركوا 
وبعدين كل ده علشان الجروب 



> اللي على راسة بطحة ماااااشي يا كوكو


 
اوعى تكونى زعلاتى 
انا ما اقصدش مواضيعك انتى شخصيا 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ويجعلك من اسباب مجد اسمه القدوس ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انا مزعلتش انا بهزر معاك ​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*انا مزعلتش انا بهزر معاك ​*_


 
اوك 
نرجع لشغلنا :t30:
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد باسم الجروب ​ *عايزة اكسسوارات حلوة ادخلى هنا*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_*موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
*_*علم اللاهوت العقيدى ج2*
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
*مش سامع صوتك يا ربي*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

هااااااااااااام ورجاء الدخول لكل اعضاء الجروب 

*



* *طلب صلاه لاجل اطفال الشوارع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب

*صور لدير القديس العظيم الأنبا بيشوى* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب

*جميلٌ أن يوجد في الدنيا قلب ٌ يحبك* ​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب


 *اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخوتى احنا وصلنا اليوم ل45موضوع يحملوان اسم الجروب 
شدوا حيلكوا معانا علشان نبتدى فى عمل الفهرس 
والرب يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هام لكل اعضاء الجروب طلب صلاة لاجل jesus_son
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=919452#post919452


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

_*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا كوكو عقبال ما يبقي 1000000000 ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
حلو اوى الخبر دة يا كوكو​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مبرووووووووك علينا كلنا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب​ 



* 47-**فستان زفاف ب 6 مليون جنيه!!!!* ​


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عجبتنى قوى فكرة الجروب يا كوكو 
ممكن اشترك معاكم واكون عضو معاكم
ولو ينفع طيب ازاى اكتب تحت اسمى جروب ربنا موجود بدل من عضو برونزى
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## dodoz (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا اشتركت عايزة بقى احلى سلام*
*مليش دعوة*
*هه بس*​


----------



## maria123 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو بس مين بيحقلو يكون مع جروب لانو سجلت و نحذف اسمي


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> انا عجبتنى قوى فكرة الجروب يا كوكو
> ممكن اشترك معاكم واكون عضو معاكم
> ولو ينفع طيب ازاى اكتب تحت اسمى جروب ربنا موجود بدل من عضو برونزى
> ربنا يباركك اخى


 


اهلا بيك يا كيرو معانا فى الجروب 
بالنسبه لكتابه اسم الجروب تحت اسمك
 لازم تكون معاك العضويه المباركه علشان تقدر تكتب اسم الجروب 
اهلا بيك مره تانيه 
نورت الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

dodoz قال:


> *انا اشتركت عايزة بقى احلى سلام*
> 
> *مليش دعوة*
> 
> *هه بس*​


 
اهلا بيكى يا دودوز 
نورتى الجروووووووب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> موضوع حلو بس مين بيحقلو يكون مع جروب لانو سجلت و نحذف اسمي


 

كل اعضاء منتديات الكنيسه ليهم الحق فى الاشتراك بالجروب 
كل الالى هتعمليه انك هتضعى مواضيع بأسم الجروب 
وتضعلنا اللينك هنا فى الموضوع ده 
وتانى حاجه هتكتبى تحت اسمك جروب ربنا موجود 
وفى التوقيع هتضعى الصوره الالى كل اعضاء الجروب حطنها هتلاقيها فى التوقيع بتاعى والينك بتاع الجروب الالى هوه الموضوع ده 
وبكده تكونى اشتركتى معانا 
سلام المسيح معاكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 
 48-*عالم الحلويات* ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> انا عجبتنى قوى فكرة الجروب يا كوكو
> ممكن اشترك معاكم واكون عضو معاكم
> ولو ينفع طيب ازاى اكتب تحت اسمى جروب ربنا موجود بدل من عضو برونزى
> ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

dodoz قال:


> *انا اشتركت عايزة بقى احلى سلام*
> *مليش دعوة*
> *هه بس*​


*احلى سلام لاحلى دودز في الدنيا كلها 
نورتى الجروب*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> موضوع حلو بس مين بيحقلو يكون مع جروب لانو سجلت و نحذف اسمي


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوعين باسم الجروب *
*بركان نشط*
*انواع النساء*
* كدة بقو خمسي ن مبررررررررررررررروك يا كوكو 49: 50:*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع باسم الجروب *
*اغبي بنت في العالم 51:*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد للجروب 
اكتب اسمك تطلع صورتك*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد*
*غرائب تستحق القراءة*​


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
لا تكسر قلب فتاة احبتك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=920391#post920391


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد*
*6 اطفال في بطن واحدة*​


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
ثعابين الحياة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=920914#post920914


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لالالالالالالالالا 
انا مش هقدر على الحاجات الجامده دى 
هههههههههههههه 
بجد ربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جاتلي فكرة كده وانا قاعد دلوقتي

وعايز اعرف رائيك فيها كوكو

ان احنا نعمل مجلة للجروب

وتكون اسبوعية

ومحتوياتها تكون كالاتي
1**** صورة تكون جميلة حد حطها خلا الاسبوع

2*** اجمل مواضيع اتوجدت خلال الاسبوع

3*** افضل عضو خلا الاسبوع ده

وكده ايكون فى تنافس بين اعضاء الجروب

ويكون ليها

رئيس تحرير

ومساعد رئيس التحرير

ايه رايك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ده هيكون خاص بالجروب فقط 
لاننا مش هنقدر ننفذها فى المنتدى كله
لانى ده هيحتاج دعم من الاداره 
اذا كانت بالنسبه للجروب 
ماعنديش مانع 
وكده هيبقى فى حماس اكتر 
سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انا كان قصدى انها تكون خاصة بالجروب بس 
علشان لو اتعملت للمنتدى كله كده انحتاج انعملها قسم خاص بيها
لكن للجروب اتكون سهلة ومش اتحتاج قسم ولا حاجة
لو انت موافق
شوف كيف ننفذ الفكرة دى
يعنى اختار انت رئيس التحرير ومساعد رئيس التحرير
وشوف الميعاد المناسب لتنفيذ الفكرة دى
ويعنى لو قدرنا نعمل ليها فهرس خاص نسميه فهرس مجلة جروب ربنا موجود
جنب فهرس مواضيع جروب ربنا موجود
كده يعنى


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اوك انا موافق على الفكره 
ان شاء المسيح انهارده او بكره هقوم بعمل الفهرس للجروب 
وبالنسبه لفهرس المجله 
كده يبقى لازم نعملها موضوع خاص وهنكتب عليه مجله جروب ربنا موجود 
وبكده هيكون عندنا 3مواضيع خاصه بالجروب 
الموضوع الاصلى الالى هوه الموضوع ده 
وموضوع الفهرس 
وموضوع المجله 
بس كده صعب ما اعتقدش انى الاداره هتوافق ​


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مش عارف اقولك ايه كوكو
هو فعلا ايكون صعب والادارة ممكن متوفقش على تثبيت فكرة المجلة
انت ممكن تعرض الفكرة على الادارة لو وافقوا بتثبيت الفكرة ننفذها على طول
لو موفقوش عادى ننسى الفكرة 
بس انا كان نفسى تتعمل فعلا
اللى فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا اخى


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

صح 
الالى فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتى اريد ان ابشركم 
بأنه تم عمل فهرس للجروب بنجاح 

فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه ​


----------



## dodoz (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*سورى انا نسيت أحت لينك الموضوع الجديد*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57679
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

دودوز لازم يكون فيه شعار للجروب فى الموضوع 
علشان نقدر نقول انى الموضوع ده يخص الجروب ​


----------



## dodoz (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*ازاى يعنى*
*ممكن تقولى أزاى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ادخلى الموضوع ده وشوفى انا منزل الشعار ازاى فى اخر الموضوع ​ 
*انفصل عن ماضيك* ​ 
او بصى على مشاركتى دى 
بعد ماكتبت المشاركه 
اروح حاطط لينك الجروب والشعار زى كده 
مثلا ذلك 

جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
دة انتو تجيبوا شلل ​


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
قصة طريفة ذات معنى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57798
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب

رحله جميله الي سجون اليابان ( اوعى تفوتك ) ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب​ 
فندق سيرينا من افخم المنتجعات بالعالم تعالوا 

​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب*

*مش اى حب يبقى حب*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع اخر بأسم الجروب*

*ركز على القهوة وليس على الكوب (القصص والعبر)*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*من مواضيع الجروب*

*عش بقلب **وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب (المنتدى العام)*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*من مواضيع الجروب*

*انتم اسواء اعضاء..وانا اعلن رحيلى عنكم (المنتدى العام)*​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
سالت الرب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57928

​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
انه يعرف ما فى داخلك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57927

​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
حجرة الاسرار
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57926

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_*:smi411::big36:اعزرونى يا جماعة لقلة تواجدى 
المدارس بكرة 
اللي مزعلنى:ab7: انى مش هدخل كتير 
اجوكم صلولى كتييرر:t14:*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

احلى 40 مقولـــــــــه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*:smi411::big36:اعزرونى يا جماعة لقلة تواجدى *_​
> _*المدارس بكرة *_
> _*اللي مزعلنى:ab7: انى مش هدخل كتير *_
> 
> _*اجوكم صلولى كتييرر:t14:*_​


ربنا معاكى وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
صلوات العذراء والقديسين ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا كوكو


موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
التدخين...........*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انا زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانةةةةةة انا متضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة  مش قادرة اصدق انى مش هقدى اغلب وقتى في المتدى والجروب  مش قادرة خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااص هطق همووووووت​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انا مزعلااااااااااااااااااااااانة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى انا متضايقة اوىىىىىىىىىىىى مش قادرة استوعب انى مش هقدى اغلب وقتى في المنتدى زى كل يوم  مش قاااااااااااااااااااااااادرة  انا هطق انا همووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه يا بنتى مالك 
حاولى تنظمى اوقاتك بين المذاكره 
والدخول على المنتدى 
وربنا يقويكى ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_*بس بردة مش هدخل المنتدى زى الاول 
انا متضايقة اوى يا كوكو ​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

معلش شدى حيلك وحاولى تخلصى مذاكرتك بدرى 
بس تذاكرى كويس علشان الثانوى العام مهم جدا 
وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك 
وضعى جدول لنفسك 
يعنى مثلا 3ساعات او ساعتين مذاكره ونص ساعه راحه 
كده يعنى 
وفى النص ساعه دى تعالى بصى على المنتدى 
لانى الدخول للمنتدى فى الدراسه بيكون قليل لاى حد بيدرس 
وربنا معاكى ويقويكى ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_
ميرسي يا كوكو اوىىىىىىىىىىى
​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء المسيح ​
​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
لو ترسم بسمة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57985
​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
انفلونزا الخطايا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=924635#post924635
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كيرو ياريت تضع صوره الشعار ولينك الجروب 
فى اخر الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

موسوعه صور عبارات الشكر  ( الصور العامه )​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اسف اخى كوكو بجد
انا فعلا بنسى اضع اسم الشعار والشعار اخر كل موضوع
بس اوعدك انى مش هنسى تانى
شكرا اخى على تنبيهك
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عندى تساول بسيط اخى
كيف يكون اسم الموضوع بتاعى لينك بدل ما بضع الرابط بتاعه
زيك انت كده لما بضغط على كلمة جروب ربنا موجود بفتحلى صفحة الموضوع 
وليست كلمة فقط


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كيرو مافيش داعى للاسف 
انا غير مستحق 
 ياريت بلاش كلمه اسف تانى 
سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> انا عندى تساول بسيط اخى
> كيف يكون اسم الموضوع بتاعى لينك بدل ما بضع الرابط بتاعه
> زيك انت كده لما بضغط على كلمة جروب ربنا موجود بفتحلى صفحة الموضوع
> وليست كلمة فقط


 

بص يا كيرو 
انت بتكتب اسم الموضوع  مثلا 
جروب ربنا موجود 

 بتحددها  وهتلاقى فى تنسيقات المشاركه من فوق 
علامه الكره الارضيه  تدوس عليها بعد ما تحدد عنوان الموضوع (جروب ربنا موجود ) هيظهرلك مستطيل تضع فيه اللينك وتضغظ اوك 
وبكده تكون زى ما انت عايز 
سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يااااااااااااااه دى طلعت سهلة خالص
شكرا كوكو على تعبك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى يا كيرو 
اى استفسار انا فى الخدمه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fns (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
قوة الصلاةhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=925165#post925165


----------



## fns (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
ثلاثة اعضاء معنا احذروا منهم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=925217#post925217
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 

كيــف تكون مناقشًا جيداً​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​

مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

فواصل و صور لتزيين المواضيع
​


----------



## fns (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
امى ام ابنى ايهما اختار
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=925919#post925919
​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*من مواضيع الجروب*
*ابتسم واشكر الله(المنتدى العام)*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد للجروب*

*كلمة ومعنى(المنتدى العام)*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد للجروب*
*+استخدامد للكمبيوتر+(منتدى الاجتماعيات)*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد للجروب*
*ماهو العيب فى شخصيتك (ركن الاجتماعيات)*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد...........*
*ادخل قول الميزة اللي بتحبها في العضو اللي قبلك*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد
*صور فكااااااااااااااااااااهية تحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> *موضوع جديد*
> _*صور فكاهية رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة*_


 

ايه يا بنتى اللينك ده بتاع صوره منفصله عن المنتدى 
مش لينك موضوع 
:smi411:​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

_*سووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*_تم التعديللللللل​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد*
*افشل الموضوعات*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*سووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*_
> 
> تم التعديللللللل​


 
ولا يهمك ياباشا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

لماذا اخترت هذا الاسم لتدخل بيه المنتدى ...؟؟!!
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

حصريا اميلات اعضاء منتديات الكنيسه ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

_*موضوع جديد​*__اكسسوارات بناتى_​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*نبوات وحقائق تحققت(الملتقى العلمى)*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*الموضوع حلو اوى ممكن اشترك معاكوا بس عاوزه حد يقولى  نشاطه واعمل ايه لما اشترك فى الجروب وكده
ميرسى ليكوا​*


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع حلو اوى ممكن اشترك معاكوا بس عاوزه حد يقولى نشاطه واعمل ايه لما اشترك فى الجروب وكده​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليكوا*​


*اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك *
*اخت وعضوة غالية علينا*
*مرحبين بيكى ونتمنالك وقت سعيد وسط اخواتك فى المنتدى كلة *
*للمعرفة اكتر راجعى المشاركة الاولى*
*جروب ربنا موجود*
* واى استفسار احنا فى خدمتك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك *
> 
> *اخت وعضوة غالية علينا*
> *مرحبين بيكى ونتمنالك وقت سعيد وسط اخواتك فى المنتدى كلة *
> ...


 111


----------



## fns (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
قصة الولد والجمل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=927429#post927429
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى يا سويتى 
نورتى الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

تدريب حلو قوى للطلبه والطالبات

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 

لو مقرتش الموضوع بكرة هيكون متاخر


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليكوا كلكم  على الترحيب الجميل ده بس انا عاوزه اعرف حاجه انا قريت اول مشاركه بس يعنى انا احط هنا لينك موضوع مثلا للجروب ولا هيبقا دورى ايه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى ليكوا كلكم على الترحيب الجميل ده بس انا عاوزه اعرف حاجه انا قريت اول مشاركه بس يعنى انا احط هنا لينك موضوع مثلا للجروب ولا هيبقا دورى ايه​*


 
اهلا بيكى مره تانيه وسط اخواتك فى الجروب 
بالنسبه للموضوعات الالى هتنزليها باسم الجروب 
هتضعى الموضوع عادى زى اى موضوع بس فى اخره هتضعى لينك للجروب وصوره الشعار 
وبعد كده تضعلنا لينك الموضوع هنا 
مثل هذا الموضوع 
اضغطى على الكلام الالى تحت  باللون الاخضر هيفتح صفحه وشوفى شكل الموضوع هيكون عادى زى اى موضوع بس فى الاخر فيه لينك وشعار للجروب ​ 
لو مقرتش الموضوع بكرة هيكون متاخر​




لو فى استفسار كلنا فى الخدمه ​

سلام المسيح معاكى ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

_*اهلا بيكى يا كوكى معانا منورة الجروب
يلاا يا جميل ورينا نشاطك
المسيح يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

اشياء لا نعرفها عن الدموع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 
هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

معلومات عن الهاكر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



صور دباديب جليتر روووووعه ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الترحيب معلش بتعبكم معايا انا ممكن احط اللينك بس مش بعرف اكتب اسم الموضوع زى مثلا كوكو مان ما كتب


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ولا يهمك يا سويتى 
انا هقولك على الطريقه 
لو عرفتى تعمليها يبقى مافيش مشكله 
ولو ماعرفتيش بردوا مافيش مشكله 
ممكن تضعلنا اللينك واسم الموضوع فوقه او تحته 
ركزى معايا وانا هقولك على الطريقه 
انتى بتكتبى اسم الموضوع مثلا 
جروب ربنا موجود 

بتحدديها وهتلاقى فى تنسيقات المشاركه من فوق 
علامه الكره الارضيه تدوسى عليها بعد ما تحدد ى عنوان الموضوع (جروب ربنا موجود ) هيظهرلك مستطيل تضعى فيه اللينك وتضغظى اوك 
وبكده تكون زى ما انا بعملها 

اتمنى اكون افتدك 
سلام المسيح معاكى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالجروب​*اكبر حوض سمك بالعالم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ده لينك الموضوع بتاع اكبر حوض سمك بالعالم  عشان لو الى فوق مفتحش انا حاولت اعمل يا كوكو زى ما قولتلى بس شكلى معرفتش معلش بقا هبقا اجرب تانى​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=928023#post928023


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ده لينك الموضوع بتاع اكبر حوض سمك بالعالم  عشان لو الى فوق مفتحش انا حاولت اعمل يا كوكو زى ما قولتلى بس شكلى معرفتش معلش بقا هبقا اجرب تانى​*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=928023#post928023


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع خاص بالجروب​*
> 
> اكبر حوض سمك بالعالم​


*اهلا بحضرتك *
*ومبسوط لتواجدك ومشاركتك معانا *
*مرحبين بيكى دائما*
*ومبسوط انك عرفتى تعملى حكاية اللينك دى لأنى كنت شايل هم شرحها*
*بس البركة فى اخويا وحبيبى كيرو *
*يستحق فعلا كل احترام وتقدير عالى على مجهودة الرائع*
*بس بعد اذنك حاولى تكتبى اللينك مظبوط*
*لان اللينك هادا مو شغال*
*انتى كتبتى الجملة صح وعملتى كل شيء صح *
*بس اكيد مش ناسخة اللينك كامل منشان هيك مو بيفتح*
*ارجو التعديل *
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شوفى يا استاذتنا *
*انا بحاول اساعدك مع انى اكيد مش هفهم حاجة *
*انتى تعملى copy*
*لها اللينك**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...023#post928023*
*بعد كدة بتحددى النص او الجملة اللى هتكتبيها مكان اللينك*
*مثلا*
*اكبر حوض سمك فى العالم*
*وبعد ما تحددية تضغطى على رسمة الكرة الارضية *
*ودى بتلاقيها موجودة فى شريط المهام فوق*
*بتضغطة علية وانتى لسة محددة النص زى مانتى *
*بعد هيك*
*بتعملى بيست للينك اللى انتى كنتى عملالو كوبى *
*فى  المستطيل الكبير *
*والمستطيل دة بيظهرلك لما بتضغطة على رسمة الكرة الارضية مثل ما وضحتلك فى الاول*
*اتمنى اكن افادتك *
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *اهلا بحضرتك *
> *ومبسوط لتواجدك ومشاركتك معانا *
> *مرحبين بيكى دائما*
> *ومبسوط انك عرفتى تعملى حكاية اللينك دى لأنى كنت شايل هم شرحها*
> ...


ميرسى خالص ليك ولكيرو بس انا مش عندى خاصيه تعديل المشاركه او الموضوع فمعرفتش اعدله  انا حطيت اللينك لوحده تحت وانشاء الله هحاول اعدلهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
بصى يا سويتى مش مهم تعملى اسم الموضوع زى ما انا بعمله وتدوسى على الاسم ويفتح صفحه الموضوع 
انتى ضعى اسم الموضوع 
وبعد كده اللينك عادى 
كده مثلا 
جروب ربنا موجود 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56455&page=25

بس تنسخى اللينك كله 

سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


انا وصغير كنت فى عالم ولما كبرت بقيت فى عالم تانى ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد

قصة واقعية ادخل اقراها بسرعة

وقولوا لى رايكوا فيها​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_*موضوع فريد من نوعة

جميع عظات البابا لسنوات السابقة

ادخل شوف   
جميع العظات تطلب اليوزر نيم و الباسوورد بالترتيب كالاتي
www.copticnet.com اليوزر نيم
copticnet الباسورد


عظات البابا حمل واسمع​*_


----------



## fns (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
رسالة الى كل من واقع فى تجربة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=929027#post929027
​


----------



## fns (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
اوراق فى حياتنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=929044#post929044
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخوتى انا اسف جدا انى اقولكم 
اى موضوع مش هاينزل فيه صوره الشعار او لينك الجروب 
مش هيعتبر من اعمال الجروب ولا يضع فى الفهرس الخاص بنا 

ارجو الانتباه جيدا فى وضع صوره الشعار 
واى موضوع خاص بالجروب عند كتايه اللينك فى الجروب يرجى كتابه هذا الموضوع خاص بالجروب 
اذا كان الموضوع غير خاص بالجروب ضع اللينك فقط 
وفى هذا الوقت يعتبر الموضوع غير خاص بالجروب 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


اضحك كركر ( مين اول واحد هيضحك ) ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




موسوعه العجائب والغرائب ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_*مسلء لبخييييييييييييييييييييييييير​*_


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*اهلا اهلا على التألق اللى من وراياااا*
*ماشى ماشى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مساء النور ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالجروب​* ملابس روعة للشباااااااااااااااااااب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=929703#post929703​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يلا تصبحوا على خير 
عندى اكادميه بكره الصبح ولازم انام بدرى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*وانت من اهله ربنا معاااااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالجروب​**فوائد الخضروات​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=929795#post929795​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_*وانت من اهله 
يلا انا كمان تصبحوا على الف خير​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

* تم التعديل يارب يكون هوة المطلوب​*


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد *
*بأسم الجروب*
*صورة للسيد المسيح...تبكى تكساس *​


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاص بلجروب*
*انظر الى تلك الصورة رائعة الجمال وتأمل معى*​


----------



## fns (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
ليكن ارتقاونا باقلامنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=930489#post930489

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

تم تعديل بعض الموضوعات بواسطه مشرفتنا فراشه 
لوضع شعار الجروب واللينك 
مرسىىىىى جدا يا فراشه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


جزيرة المشاعر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 
العادات الشبابية كثيرة، 



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص للجرووووب
جزيرة العرسان​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=931271#post931271​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

كيف تعاتب صديقك ولا تخسرة !!! ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 

الاعتذار بين الحبيبين 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

 اصل كلمة ليدز فرست ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 

يقطع الخمرة وسنين الخمرة 

​


----------



## fns (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
الملك و وزرائه الثلاثة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=932080#post932080

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



لماذا ؟؟ اللعب بمشاعر وعواطف الآخرين..؟؟؟ ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خاص بالجروب خبر عاجل​
*غلق اديرة وادى النطرون ربنا يرحم​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاص بـــــــــــــ الجروب ​*
*تاملات البابا من سنة 2004 الى 2006 

ادخل حمل ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالجروب​*
*قصة شهيد اسيوط الشيهد الاسقف ابو  جورج​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب ربنا موجود​*
_*بابا نويل قديس عظيم​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

كيف تجعل من يكرهك يشعر بالاحراج امام الاخرين!!! 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

نعيب زمننا و العيب فينا 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 
الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك 
​


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~ 
​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه يا جماعه 
فى اعضاء كتير غايبين عن الجروب 
ياريت الالى يعرف اخبار عنهم يطمنا 
يارب يكون سبب غيابهم خير 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


ما هي قيمة حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


من كان منكم بلاخطية (متحركة) ​ 



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع بجد يا كوكو مان بشكرك على مجهودك الكبير فى الجروب ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضع خاص بالجروب​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=934110#post934110​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ده تعديل الرابط ​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58763


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاص بلجروب*
*+معلومات صحية+انتبة من فضلك*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب ربنا موجود*
*+++اغتيال كوكب الارض+++*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالجروب​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=934383#post934383​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_*وحشتنىىىىىىىىىىىى يا احلى منتدىفي الكون 
وحشتنى يا حياتى 
كنت ميته من غيرك بجد 
وحشتونى يا اخواتى بجد
كنت هجنن من غير المنتدى ومن غيركوا​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا ياباشا 
نورتى 
ايه الغيبه دى 
يارب يكون خير 
سلام المسيح مع جميعكم ​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ويلكوم بااااااك اخوتى الاعزاء*
*منوريييييييين*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_*لا ماتخافوش خير ان شاء الله 
كان النت فاصل امبارح واول كانوا اخواتى شاغلين الجهاز
المهم ان الجرووووووووب وحشنى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى واعضاءه طبعا​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_*لا ماتخافوش خير ان شاء الله 
كان النت فاصل امبارح واول كانوا اخواتى شاغلين الجهاز
المهم ان الجرووووووووب وحشنى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى :smil16:واعضاءه طبعا​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> :smil16:واعضاءه طبعا


 
ماشى ياباشا 
مخصوم منك يومين غياب ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

منورة يا بنت الملك الجروب كله​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_*صدقنى يا كوكو الثلات ايام دول عدوا علي كانهم اربع ايام
هههههههههههههههه
بجد كنت حاسة ان حياتى مالهاش لزمة 
الحمدلله انى رجعتلكوا تانى​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ميرسي يا كوكى
الجروب منور بيكوا 
دا انا اللي ضلمته​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*صدقنى يا كوكو الثلات ايام دول عدوا علي كانهم اربع ايام​*_
> _*هههههههههههههههه*_
> _*بجد كنت حاسة ان حياتى مالهاش لزمة *_
> 
> _*الحمدلله انى رجعتلكوا تانى*_​


 
وكمان كانوا 3 ايام مش يومين 
طيب نعديها المرادى 
هههههههههههههه 
نشكر ربنا على رجوعك ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> وكمان كانوا 3 ايام مش يومين
> طيب نعديها المرادى
> هههههههههههههه
> نشكر ربنا على رجوعك ​



*دة كرم اخلاق منك يا باشا ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير ليك*​


----------



## south boy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

You Cant Kill Me ..Xx- ̿̿̿̿'\̵͇̿̿\=ε(●̮̮̃•̃)з=/̵͇̿̿/'̿̿-xX .. I am ALready Dead:
  كتيير حلوو اخي ونحنا معك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص بالجروب *
*اكبر موسوعة صور شكر وترحيب وتزين المواضيع*​


----------



## fns (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
دعوى للمشاركة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=935380#post935380
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد*
*كلمات لها معنى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=936695&posted=1#post936695


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_*اعضاء جروب ربنا موجو الموقرين
في موضوع الموسوعة بتاعى انا حطيت صور تانية كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ابقوا زوروه مرة تانية واتفرجوا وقولولى رائيكم​*_


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاااااااااااااااص *
*بأجمل جروب*
*+++سجل احساسك بكلمة+++*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب ربنا موجود*
*لحظة من فضلك*​


----------



## fns (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
السجن الادبى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=937106#post937106
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا جماعة امال فين كوكو مادخلش امبراح يا رب يكون خير*
* على العموم موضوع جديد باسم الجروب*
*خدع بصرية جديدة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا احبائى 
مرسىىىىى يا بنت الملك على سؤالك 
انا موجود بس الدراسه والشغل واخدين وقت كبير 
ومش بقدر ادخل المنتدى زى الاول 
اعذرونى 
محتاج صلواتكم 
††​


----------



## fns (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
مجرد استفهام
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=937880#post937880
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 

هرم ميدوم    ( الملتقى الثقافى والعلمى )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 



اقوي من الموت  ( سير القديسين )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


احلى خدعة لتخفيف السرعة ( الصور العامه )
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب ​ 

وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ولكن ... تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا !!  ( المنتدى الترفيهى العام )


​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

_*صلوات العدرا والقديسن معاك يا كوكو​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ومعاكى ايضا
 مرسىىىىى يا بنت الملك ​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير على اخواتى الحلوين *
*ياترى اخباركم اية وعاملين اية *
*اشتقتلكم اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك حضوركم وخدمتك الجميلة*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مساء النور يا جوجو 
نشكر ربنا على كل حال 
ويارب تكون انت كمان بخير 
سلام المسيح معاك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


اقتل هؤلاء الخمسة فتعيش فى سعادة ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

_*مساء النور عليكوا كلكوا يا رب تكون كل الاعضاء بخير وسلام
سلام المسيح معاكوا دايماً​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 

كفاية عصبية!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( المنتدى العام)​ 


​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو لجروب احلى*
*اختراع يابانى تحفـــــــــــــــــه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


اقطع صداقة الاشرار ولو كانوا اقرب الناس اليك  ( ركن الاجتماعات والشبابيات)​ 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


بعض اوامر run رائعة جدا  ( عالم الكمبيوتر وتطوير وتصميم المواقع)​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


كيف تتعامل مع نقاط ضعفك  ( المنتدى العام)
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


31سبب يجعل الجهاز بطىء ..!!! ( عالم الكمبيوتر وتطوير وتصميم المواقع )


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


 اصعب ابتسامه  ( المنتدى العام)​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 

بطاقات التهنئه  ( الصور العامه)​ 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


صور ايات من الكتاب المقدس  ( الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب ​ 

+++ اللباقة +++ ( ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب 


ليه بنحب اكتر من اللازم ؟  ( ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)​


----------



## fns (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوضع جديد خاص بالجروب
مشاعركم تجاه منتدى الكنيسة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=939599#post939599
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب ​ 
كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى ؟ ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير *
* عاملين ايه *
* يا رب تكونوا بخير كلكوا*
* دة موضوع جديد باسم الجروب*
*شبه العضو اللي قبلك بشخصية معروفة*​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع  هائل

و رائع  

ربنة سكون في  عونكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسى لمروووورك الجميل يا امجد 
نورت الجروب ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*كوكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو انا كان عندى الصورة دى وعجبتنى اوى رحت كتبت عليها الموقع واسم الجروب ورفعتها عشان تكون من ضمن الالبوم بتاع الجروب*
*ايه رأيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد باسم الجروب*
*تأمل X صورة(جميييييييل جداااااااا)*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
**صور رائعة لرب المجد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> *كوكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو انا كان عندى الصورة دى وعجبتنى اوى رحت كتبت عليها الموقع واسم الجروب ورفعتها عشان تكون من ضمن الالبوم بتاع الجروب*
> 
> *ايه رأيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك*​


 
ايه يابنتى الحاجات الجامده دى 
رووووووعه بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
انا هضيفها للالبوم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة؟؟ ( المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..  ( ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 
كم راتبك في المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ (المنتدى العام )

​



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=941684#post941684​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص لاحلى جرووووووووووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=941688#post941688​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بجرووووووووووب ربنا موجود​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=941748#post941748​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد للجرووووووووووووووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=941818#post941818


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب*
*عشرة اشياء لن يسالك الله عنها*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميم عامله بأيدى يارب يعجبكم 





مستنى رأيكم  ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو  تحفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 
ايه الجمال دة 
احنا ما نقدرش على كدة
براحة علينا
بجد جبااااااااااااااااااارة
ميرسي يا كوكو​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب قوليلى بقى رأيك فى التصميم التانى ده 






انا شايف انى الاول شكله احلى  
فى انتظار رأيكم ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_*الاتنين حلوين بس الاول احلى
تسلم ايديك يا كوكو ​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى ياباشا على رأيك 
انا وضعتها فى التوقيع 
وهنزل الصورتين فى الالبوم ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب
لبنات المنتدى فقط(^_--)


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب ​ 

تمثال السيد المسيح في البرازيل .. اعجوبة من عجائب الدنيا  ( الصور المسيحيه )​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد خاااااااااااااص بالجروب*
*ابراج الذكور علشان ما حدش يزعل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



مجموعة صور متحركة تحفه  ( الصور العامه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


موسوعة الكاريكاتير  ( الصور العامه )​ 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 
ظالمين طبق الفول  ( المنتدى العام)


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




اكتر 8كلمات فرقت فى حياتى( المنتدى العام) 

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب_
_تحذير هام و عاجل لكل مسيحى على الانترنت_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 
أجمل أربعين مثل في العالم ( المنتدى العام)




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 










طريقة تنزيل ويندوز xp  (عالم الكمبيوتر وتطوير وتصميم المواقع )​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد للجروب*
*  كل هدية في فترة الخطبة وما معناها  *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



تحذير شديد جداً .. لاتستخدم المتصفح الجديد من جوجل  (عالم الكمبيوتر وتطوير وتصميم المواقع )​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
_مكالمات لم يرد عليها_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد للجروب*
*الزجاج الشفاف*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد 
الفتاه التى وقعنا كلنا في حبها
_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد_
_اكبر موسوعة كتب اطفال متاحة للتحميل_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد_
_*أنظروا ..... ما أروع الهنا ......!!!!!*_​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بأجمل اعضاء جروب*
*المحيط الاطلنطى يكشف مخلوقات يجهلها البشر*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بأجمل جروب*
*سؤال لقداسة البابا عن لمادا لا تدخل المرأة الى الهيكل؟؟؟*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب ربنا موجود*
*الخلاص فى المفهوم الأرثوذكسى*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_*يا جماعة على فكرة انا متضايقة  كنت متوقعة ان الجروب هيبقي في اعضاء اكتر من كدة *_ _مش لاقية كلام اقوله غير انا متضايقة​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_*تصبح على خير يا احلى جروب 
واحلى اعضاء​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بالجروب 

كيفية اختيار ملابسك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*يا جماعة على فكرة انا متضايقة كنت متوقعة ان الجروب هيبقي في اعضاء اكتر من كدة *__مش لاقية كلام اقوله غير انا متضايقة​_


 

الخدمه ليست بعدد الاعضاء بل بالذى غيرت الخدمه حياتهم 
مش مهم يا بنت الملك الاعضاء 
المهم اننا نعرف نفيد  المنتدى من خلال الجروب 
ونحاول نساعد على ارتقائه اعلى واعلى 
حتى لو كان عددنا ضئيل جدا 
يمكن فكره الجروب مش حائزه على اعجاب الاعضاء 
او ماخدوش بالهم من الجروب 
سلام المسيح مع جميعكم ​


----------



## H O P A (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ارجو تقبل هذا الشعار الجديد مني للجروب و يا ريت اعرف رأيكم ....

شكراً ....​*


----------



## H O P A (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسف نسيت احطه .....​*


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام الرب معاكم يا أحلي جروب في المنتدي

 ويارب تقبلو مشركاتي معكم في المنتدي.​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووعه بجد
تستحق التقييم عليه 
نرحب بك كعضو معنا فى الجروب 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيك يا مينا 
منور الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


الحساسيه الزائده  ( المنتدى العام)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


​
لا تندم فهذا افضل لك ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


متى تكون انسان رائع ( المنتدى العام)​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​كيف تجتاز اصعب المقابلات الشخصية؟؟؟ مهم جدا ( المنتدى العام)​ 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 





مأساة ابن بسبب والديه ( المرشد الروحى )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 

رحله الى نيويورك سيتي ( الصور العامه)
 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 
منتجع بورتو مارينا ( الصور العامه)​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



متى تصبح صديقا ومتى تصح حبيبا  ( ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> *اسف نسيت احطه .....​*


التصميم حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
ميرسي على التصميم الجامد دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
بنرحب بيك في الجروب المتواضع بتاعنا​


mina_picasso قال:


> *سلام الرب معاكم يا أحلي جروب في المنتدي
> 
> ويارب تقبلو مشركاتي معكم في المنتدي.​*



دة انت تنور يا باشا 
بنرحب بيك معانا في الجروب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


الصحوبيه والاصحاب....ولا بنات....ايه الغلط في كده  ( ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)​ 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 
​ 
الوطنية مسئولية مسيحية ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 






ربنا يستر علينا يا شباب  ( المنتدى الترفيهى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




تصميمات تحفه  ( الصور المسيحيه )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


​
دير القديس العظيم الانبا صموئيل المعترف  ( الصور المسيحيه)


​


----------



## nonaa (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوعات حلوة اوى وكمان الجروب جميل 
اول مرة ادخله 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا شباب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى يا نونا 
نورتى الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


موسوعة فنادق جينيف ( الصور العامه)​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالجروب*​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=949838#post949838​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 





++ موسوعه كبيرة من اقوال الاباء فى صور ++  ( اقوال الاباء)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية متعة وفائدة  ( الصور العامه)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_*مساء الخير عاملين ايه 
يا رب تكونوا بخير وسلام
سلام المسيح معاكوا 
​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء النور ياباشا 
ايه يا بنتى الغيبه الطويله دى 
يارب يكون السبب خير 
سلام المسيح معاكى ​


----------



## just member (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*احم احم نحن هنا بردو*
**
*يارب تكونو بخير كلكم*
*وحشتونى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الفل يادكتور 
فينكن يا جماعه انا بس الالى بدخل اليومين دول 
وانتوا مش بتدخلوا 
يارب يكون السبب خير 
سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_خير يا كوكو برضوا موضوع النت اللي مبهدلنى دة
اعمل ايه تعبت​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_*صدقنى يا كوكو انا ان كان عليا مش عايزة انام علشان ماسبش المنتدى والجروب*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

النت ده مدوخ مصر كلها 
ده ايام بيعمل معايا عمايل 
ببقى هجن علشان ادخل المنتدى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااى يا حلوين عاملين اييييييييييييييييييييه
انا كمان موجوده معاكوااا
يارب كلكم تكونوا كويسين والنت ميقطعش عند حد خالص​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> النت ميقطعش عند حد خالص


 

منك لباب السما ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




كيف تقوى ثقتك بنفسك( المنتدى العام)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص لجروب ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=951654#post951654​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد_
_نصيحة روحية هامة جدااااااااا_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد _
_للكسلانين فقط_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب*
*الفخ انكسر*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد *​*كيف يتغلب المؤمن على التجارب؟*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع خاااص بالجروب_​* 	 المبادئ الروحية الاربعة .....هل سمعت عنها*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جديد*_
_*حوار بين شاب والمسيح*_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص
طريقة عمل تورتة روحية


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_تصبحوا على الف خير_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وانتى من اهل الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
موضوع خاص لاحلى جروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=952144#post952144​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد لجروب ربنا موجود​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=952149#post952149​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=952157#post952157​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد للجرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=952166#post952166​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديييييييييييييييييييييد للجرووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=952187#post952187​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

دير مارمينا العجايبي (منذ البدايه وحتى الأمس) *ملف كامل بالصور*

( الصور المسيحيه )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

مجموعه صور راااااائعه ( لازم تدخل تشوفها) ( الصور المسيحيه )​ 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 





 اشياء لا نقدر قيمتها الا بعد فقدها  (المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



الخمرة !!! هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟؟  ( الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


ملف خاص للاكلات الصيامي  ( مطبخ المنتدى)​ 


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص للجروب
اكبر ناموسه فى العالم​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=953372#post953372​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع للجروب
اكبر حفرة بالعالم​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=953415#post953415​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص للجروب 
اغرب التماثيل​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=953634#post953634​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى اعضاء واحلى جروب​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

احنا هنبتدى نصب ولا ايه 
فين الموضوع 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_*لو صبر القاتل على المقتول كان مات لوحده​*__اللينك اهو الموضوع اسمه
لو انت في الموقف دة هتعمل ايه؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=953734#post953734​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

احم احم 
انا كنت بوضح بس 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_احم احم 
وانا كنت بهزر بس
ههههههههههههه_


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه 
ماشى ياباشا ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب_
_اعظم كلمات لاعظم شخص_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


هل تستطيع ان تنام وانت حزين  ( ركن الشبابيات والاجتماعات)​


----------



## mariana angel (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
بصراحة الموضوع والفكرة رائعة 
اتمنى تقبلوني بهدا الجروب ازا ما فيش مانع
مريانا


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى يا ماريان 

طبعا بنقبلك معانا 

نورتى الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



اعرف هل انت شخصية قيادية أم شخصية تابعة  ( ركن الشبابيات والاجتماعات)​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى يا مريان نورتى الجروب والمنتدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

رحله الى رومانـــــــــــــــــيااا  ( الصور العامه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


رحلة الي جبال الالــــــــــب ( الصور العامه)


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




رحله الى متحف فى مصر  ( الصور العامه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

صدمات وتحديات ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


أشيـــــــــــاء (لا) تحلم بها  ( المنتدى العام)
​
 




​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=958260#post958260​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 

يارب تكونوا بخير 

سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



أسباب فــقــدان الـثــقــة بالنــفــس ( المنتدى العام)
​


----------



## fns (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه النشاط ده كله ده
معلش اخى كوكو انا مقصر فى حق الجروب
والمواضيع اللى بكتبها مش بضيفها للجروب
انا فعلا بنسى اكتب شعار الجروب فى اخر كل موضوع
وانت كاتب من قوانين الجروب لازم نكتب شعار الجروب اخر كل موضوع
والا مش هيضاف للجروب
بس اوعدك اى موضوع اكتبه بعد كده مش هنسى الشعار
ويلا عاوزين نشاط اكتر من كده وعاوز مواضيع الجروب تنتشر
فى ارجاء المنتدى باكمله
ربنا يباركك اخى ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


إن الإنسان قبـل الحب (( شيء )) وعنـد الحب (( كل شيء )) وبعـد الحب (( لا شيء ))  ( المنتدى العام)​ 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> ايه النشاط ده كله ده
> معلش اخى كوكو انا مقصر فى حق الجروب
> والمواضيع اللى بكتبها مش بضيفها للجروب
> انا فعلا بنسى اكتب شعار الجروب فى اخر كل موضوع
> ...


 

ولا يهمك يا كيرو 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب ( المنتدى العام)​ 




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 






لا تتوقف عن الصراخ  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 






أصعب* .. أرق*..أسرع...*  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_*يللا كلنا نبارك لسويتى كوكى عشان العضوية المباركة 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك يا كوكى يا قمر عقبال الاشراف







اعذرونى يا جماعة علشان انا مقصرة في حق الجروب ولا بكتب مواضيع ولا بعمل حاجة
يعنى زى قلتى 
ارجوكم سامحونى لقلة تواجدى​*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*يللا كلنا نبارك لسويتى كوكى عشان العضوية المباركة
> الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك يا كوكى يا قمر عقبال الاشراف
> 
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى ميرسى بجد يا بنت الملك على احلى مفاجاءه بتفرحونى دايما ربنا يخليكوا
لا بس انتى مش زى قلتك بالعكس انتى بتعملى حاجات حلوة اووووووووووووووووووى
ميرسى بجد ليكى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب
خطيتى امامى​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب
*__معانى اسماء الشهور القبطية_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب
_*هل تتساوى الخطايا أم تختلف فى الدرجة؟ وهل الناس فى جهنم يقاسون عقوبة واحدة*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب
*__قصة حلوة اوى_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب_
_يا لك من شكل قبيح_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

> اعذرونى يا جماعة علشان انا مقصرة في حق الجروب ولا بكتب مواضيع ولا بعمل حاجة
> يعنى زى قلتى
> ارجوكم سامحونى لقلة تواجدى


 
ياباشا ولا يهمك 
وبعدين ازاى تقولى انك زى قلتك 
لاء طبعا مش زى قلتك اكيد طبعا احنا عازينك الدارسه بدأت 
وماحدش بيقدر يدخل زى الاول 
ونشكر ربنا انك بتقدرى تدخلى وتطمنينا عليكى 
سلام المسيح معاكى ويقويكى ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> ايه النشاط ده كله ده
> معلش اخى كوكو انا مقصر فى حق الجروب
> والمواضيع اللى بكتبها مش بضيفها للجروب
> انا فعلا بنسى اكتب شعار الجروب فى اخر كل موضوع
> ...



وانا كمان 

بقد ارفع  صورة الجروب وتحمل بياخد وقت 

واجيب لينك الجروب بتعب 

هههههههه


بس اوعدك انك هحاول التزم شوية 

 يا كوكو ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

> بس اوعدك انك هحاول التزم شوية
> 
> يا كوكو ربنا يبارك خدمتك


 


مافيش مشاكل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

لحياة افضل...  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



للحب مفهوم آخر  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بـــــــــــــــــ  جروب ربنا موجود​*
*التسعة والأربعون شهيداً شيوخ برية شيهيت ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



رحله الى كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بكورنيش المعادى  ( الصور المسيحيه )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




رحله الى دير البطل العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى بميت دمسيس ( الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

​ 
موضوع خاص بالجروب 






رحله الى دير القديسة دميانة بالبرارى بلقاس ( الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




اماكن وكنائس اثريه  ( الصور  المسيحيه)​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بالجروب بس سورى مقدرتش احط لينك الجروب لان النت ضعيف وبيفصل عندى

معلومات عن الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط( من الاباااااااء السواح)​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

خاص بالجروب
سورى مش عارفة احط لينك صورة الجروب

حطيط لينك الجروب من غير صورة علشان النت وحش
عظات الانبا ميخائيل


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

_ازيكوا كاملين ايه_
_ يارب توكونوا بخير _
_ جبتيلكوا موضوعين جداد_
_كتاب تماف ايرينى_
_http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=963939#post963939_

_سنترال الكتاب المقدس_

_http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=963929#post963929_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

_كتاب تالت لاحلى جروب_
_المرجع في قواعد اللغة_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



لو سمحت ممكن ابهدلك  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب تماف ايرينى ( كتب مسيحيه )


سنترال الكتاب المقدس!!!!!  ( كتب مسيحيه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


مميزات العزوبيه  ( ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)​ 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




صور نادرة للقديسة حنة والقديس ( الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


صور الشهيدة بربارة ( الصور المسيحيه)​ 





​


----------



## fns (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

لا تاخذكم الهموم
http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=964333#post964333​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالجروب

معلومات عن دير الانبا مقار ببرية شهيت ​*


----------



## fns (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

دعاء التلميذ عند النوم
http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=964791#post964791


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد للجروووووووووووووووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=965319#post965319​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=965393#post965393​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص للجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=965429#post965429​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


مجموعه خرافيه من رسائل الموبايل الشقيه  ( قسم الجوالات)​ 




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


 +مجموعة صور أبيض وأسود للبابا كيرلس +  ( الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## fns (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
تعالوا نحلق فى عالم من الخيال
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=966382#post966382
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=966465#post966465​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=966515#post966515​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع للجروووووووووووووووب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=966580#post966580​


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

متى تضيع انوثة المرأة؟؟؟​*


----------



## fns (13 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

لحظات حقيقة مرة عشتها بعينى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=968165#post968165
​


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بالجروب 

فاتورة محبة ؟؟  ( المرشد الروحى )​*


----------



## Messias (13 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره جميله

يا ترى فيه مكان ليا فى الجروب ؟


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بالجروب

خبر مؤكد : ظهورات للقديس يوحنا المعمدان ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

messias قال:


> فكره جميله
> 
> يا ترى فيه مكان ليا فى الجروب ؟


 

طبعا ياباشا مكانك محجوز 
نورت الجروب ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أكتوبر 2008)

messias قال:


> فكره جميله
> 
> يا ترى فيه مكان ليا فى الجروب ؟



اكيد فى مكان ليك
نورت الجروب ويالا عاوزين نشوف مواضيعك ومشاركاتك معانا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

ألبوم صور للقديسين متحرك  ( الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## fns (14 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
قصيدة بنات الثانوى............علمى & ادبى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=970210#post970210
​


----------



## fns (15 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
شكرا منتدى الكنيسة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=971126#post971126
​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جروب ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ موجود ـــــــــــــــــــا

موضوع جديد ومهم
ماراثوان الكتاب المقدس ارجو كل الاعضاء تدخل ... وتشترك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد للجروب*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=972221#post972221​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


أنا شفتك قبل كده بس ...؟؟ سر هذه العباره ( ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)


​
 


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص للجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=972971#post972971​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديييييييييييييييييد​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=973114#post973114​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص للجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=973147#post973147​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص لاحلى جروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=973155#post973155​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع لجروب ربنا موجووووووود​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=973160#post973160​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=973169#post973169​


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
يوميات اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=973182#post973182
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رااااااااائع يا اخوتى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك بقالها حوالى 4ايام مش بتدخل 
الالى يعرف اخبار عنها يا جماعه ياريت يطمنا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 




العمر عباره عن لحظات..فاي اللحظات ستختار؟  ( المنتدى العام)
​


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بالجروب 

ما اعظم عنايتك يارب ........ ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى​ من قادرة اوصفلكم ساعادتى قد ايه​ بس بجد روحى كانت رايحة مع المنتدى​ كل واحد وواحدة من المنتدى وحشانى ووحشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص​ على العموم انا جايبالكم مفاجئة معايا يا رب تعجبكم​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_
استنوا شوية عشان ارفعها

_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

حمدلله على السلامه يا بنت الملك 
نورتى المنتدى 
تصميمات فى غاييييييييييييييييييييييه الروعه 
جمال جدا جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسي يا كوكو 
المنتدى منور بيكوا
وميرسي اوى على سؤالك
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*ماتغيبيش تانى يا بنت الملك
وراجعه بقوه كبيره تصميمات جامده بجد تسلم ايدك
منورة المنتدى*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_*ادعيلي بس ان النت مايقطعش تانى 
وميرسي على ردك وذوقك الجميل دة​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 



لوحة مفاتيح الانسان  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد للجروب​__*رسالة من بابا يسوع لكل البنات*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد للجروب​__*رسالة من بابا يسوع لكل البنات*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بدوس على اللينك بتاع رساله من بابا يسوع لكل البنات بصى بيطلعلى ايه​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=976519#post976519​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_*مش عارف صدقيني 
وبدور على الموضوع مش لاقياه
مش عارفة ليه
انا هاشوف واقولوكوا*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير يا اخوتى 
بنت الملك دورى على الموضوع فى المواضيع الخاصه بيكى 
ادخلى الملف الشخصى 
احصائيات العضو 
والمواضيع المكتوبه بواسطه العضو 
وشوفى اذا كان الموضوع موجود ولا لاء 
ممكن يكون اتحذف 
سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_*اوك كوكو ميرسي يا باشا*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*حمد لله يا بنت الملك وتصميمات روعة شكرا ليكى الرب يتمجد 

موضوع خاااص بالجروب 

اغنى رجل فى الوادى يموت الليلة ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بالجروب 

حنان ابونا بيشوى كامل ​*


----------



## اليكس جوليانوس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم 

بسم الابن والاب والرب يسوع وحده 

يا ريت  تتقبلوني واحدا معكم بالقروب و راح اعمل

بكل جهدي لرقي هذا المنتدى
؟؟

ياريت تردو علي بسرعه هل تتقبلوني ؟!


اتمنى ذلك


لكم مودتي

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

منور الجروب يا اليكس
وليك مكان معانا وتقدر تشارك بمواضيعك  هنا فى المنتدى
سلام المسيح معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيك يا اليكس فى المنتدى 
والجرووووووووووب 
طبعا نقبلك ان تكون اخ وسط اخوتك فى المسيح 
منور المنتدى 
اى استفسار احنا فى الخدمه ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بالجروب 

فكر فى مضمونها ومعناها للحظات ------------------ ركز وفكر


​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

النملة السعيدة​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

داوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبي​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بــــــــ جروب ربنا موجود

رحلة الى الخبر ( قداسة البابا شنودة) ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

_لازم كلنا ندخل الموضوع دة_
_انا متضايقة_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

_*احب ارحب بعضونا الجديد اليكس 
منور الجروب ومنتظرين منك كل ما هو جديد​*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد للجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=980249#post980249​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص للجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=980622#post980622​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد ​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=980650#post980650​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع للجروووووووووووووووووب*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=980774#post980774​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## بنت الملك22 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

_وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
جميلة اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
بجد تحفة 
يا تصميماتك يا كوكو 
المسيح يباركك ويبارك حياتك_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

_انا اسفة جدااااااااااااااااا _
_ انى مبشتغلش معاكوا في الجروب _
_ ارجوكم سامحونى وصلولى_
_ علشان انا مشغووووووووووووووووووولة اوى ومش قادرة خلاص _
_ روحى هتطلع من المدرسة _
_صلولى كتييييييييير _
_المسيح معاكوا ومعاي_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو _
> _جميلة اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى _
> _بجد تحفة _
> _يا تصميماتك يا كوكو _
> _المسيح يباركك ويبارك حياتك_


 


مرسىىىىىى ياباشا 
ده اقل واجب اقدر اقدمه للمنتدى والجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مافيش مشاكل يا بنت الملك 
اهم شىء يكون سبب الغياب خير 
ربنا يقويكى على الدراسه وبالتوفيق 

سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_مو ضوع جديد لاحلى جروب_
_جمال ما بعده جمال_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_كوكو موجود 
مش معقولة
غسان فين بقالك كام يوم 
مابتدخلش غير قليل اوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_*على العموم اي اخبارك واخبار الدراسة معاك 
اتمنى انك تكون بخير 
سلام المسيح معاك
رد بقي
كنت غطسان فييييييييييييييييين؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا موجود يا بنت الملك 
يعنى الدراسه واخده وقت وكده 
وبحاول انى اواظب 
بس الحمد لله مش عارف 
ههههههههههههههه 
انا تمام نشكر ربنا 
كنت غطسان فى بيتنا والاكادمىيه ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انت في اكادمية ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت الملك22 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_كوكو راح فييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





كوكو اختفييييي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































كوووووكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اكادميه العلوم قسم نظم ومعلومات ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

يقال انها قصة حقيقية !!!!!!!!​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد للجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=984110#post984110​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جدييييييييييييييييييييييد لاحلى جروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=984127#post984127​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


رحلة الى اديرة الصعيد ( الصور المسيحية)​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=985054#post985054​


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب

تاملات للبابا شنودة ​*


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بلجروب*
*اللوان العيون اسرار*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_مساء الخير عليكوا 
عاملين ايه 
يارب تكونوا كلكوا بخير 
سلام المسح معاكوا​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _مساء الخير عليكوا
> عاملين ايه
> يارب تكونوا كلكوا بخير
> سلام المسح معاكوا​_



*انا تمام ويارب الباقى يكونوا كويسين
وميرسى لسؤالك الجميل
ربنا معاكوا ويبارككم*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_*ايه رأيكم بقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عايزة اسمك راي الجروب كله​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

تعاليم وحياة القديسين ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاتنين حلوين اوى بجد يا بنت الملك بس انا انا حابه الاول عشان بحب اللون اللبنى وفيها العدرا والمسيح سوا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسي يا كوكى على ردك الجميل دة​_


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب ربنا موجود

الحمار والدب غبيين .. والقرد الذكى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا اخوتى 
يارب تكونوا  بخير 
التصميمين جمال يا بنت الملك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=988365#post988365​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=988515#post988515​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا الف هلا بأهل الجروب الكرام*
*شو اخباركم حبايبى يارب تكونوا بخير*
*حبيت بس اسلم*
*منشان وحشتونى اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

صور للبابا عند رجوعة ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسي كوكو على ردك الجميل 
المسيح يبارككم​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب_
_فن النحت على المأكولات (جديد)_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب_
_صور قطط_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى اعضاء في احلى جروب_
_كلاب عسووووووووولة_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

الوصايا العشر للرجال​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 



+++انواع البشر +++  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## fns (29 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
احكى يا شهرزاد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=994460#post994460
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

حمدلله على السلامه يا كيرو 
منور الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


احذرررر!!!  ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*خاص بجروب 

لية احنا مسيحيين ​*


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا يشرفنى الاشتراك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيك يا مينا معانا فى الجروب ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووونى خاااااااااااالص 
ووحشنى المنتدى وموضوعاته الجميلة 

اهلا بيك يا مينا معانا في الجروب​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد_
_فساتين سهرة حلوة للبنات الصغيرين_​


----------



## fns (1 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
تلك الفراغات التى بين اصابعنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=999327#post999327
​


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع وفكرة جميلة ربنا يبركك
انا مينا فوزى


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك يا مينا 
نورت الجروب ​


----------



## fns (5 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
مخطى انت
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1004099#post1004099
​


----------



## fns (5 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

عيد الحب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1004304#post1004304

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

_مساء الخيرر وحشتونى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
عاملين ايه وايه اخبار الدراسة 
يا رب تكونوا كلكو بخير 
المهم 
انا في حاجة ملا حظاها ان مافيش حد بيدخل الجروب والدلي على ذلك لامواضيع قلة جدااااا(ندرة)في الفترة الاخير 
شكلنا كدة كلنااااااا مشغوليييييييييييين جدااااااااااا 
ربنا معانا كلنا ومع المنتدى ومع استاذنا ماى روك ويقوينا ويحمينا
المسيح يقويكم ويبارك فيكم​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا بنت الملك 
 بخير نشكر ربنا 
ويارب تكونى انتى كمان بخير 
ويارب كمان يكونوا اخوتنا الباقين بخير وبصحه جيده 
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى على المذاكره 
سلام المسيح مع جميعكم​


----------



## ابو الغطس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك على تعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا ابو الغطس 
واهلا بيك فى المنتدى وجروب ربنا موجود
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

معاكم بان ربنا


----------



## fns (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

استاذ الحب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1015323#post1015323
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد_
_(ج2) اقوى واجمل صور مناسبات وردود_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> معاكم بان ربنا


 

اهلا بيكى معانا فى الجرووووووووب 
نورتى الجروووب ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

_يا جماعة ادخلوا الموضوع وشوفوا الصور ظهرت ولا لأ​_


----------



## fns (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب
لو كانت حياتكـ قصه فما هو عنوانــــــها:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1016075#post1016075
​


----------



## fns (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

مدرسة الحياة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1016101#post1016101
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجرووووووووب 



مباديء للحياة ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## fns (14 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

عشرون عاما.........

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1018032#post1018032
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد لاحلى جروب_

_حضن ايديك(مؤثرة جداااااااااا_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جدييـــــــــــــــــــــــد
كمية شرايط مش في اي منتدى   ادخل بسرعة


----------



## بنت الملك22 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جدييـــــــــــــــــــــــد
كمية شرايط مش في اي منتدى   ادخل بسرعة


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_مساء الخير 
عاملين ايه وايه اخباركوا 
يا رب تكونوا كلكوا بخير
موضوع جديد باسم الجروب
الترنيمة دى تحــــــــــــــــــــــــــفة​_
ترنيمة ابنك انا (تلمس قلبك بجد)


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد ​__كول تون تراني_​م


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 

اتمنى اى موضوع ينزل بأسم الجروب 

يكون فيه لينك الجروب 

وصوره الشعار الخاص بالجروب 

والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_الكلام ليكى يا جارة 
ماشي يا سي كوكو 
هحط الشعار
​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه 

لالالا ابدا 

بس كنا عايزين نبص شويه اليومين دول للجروب 

لانى نشاطه وقف خالص اليومين دول 

بفكر انزل بحمله مواضيع خاصه بالجروب ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_يا ريت وانا معاك يا سيدى 
المسيح يقويك ​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد فاز يسوع 
_دة اول موضوع في الحمله
شد حيلك معانا يا كوك​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_تانى موضوع في الحمله ​__احتفظ بالشوك​_ة


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

وده ثالث موضوع 


صور لميلاد يسوع ( قسم الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_رحبوا معايا بعودت jesus_son_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

التصقت نفسي بك

_كوكو هنيئا الموضوع اتحذف​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> كوكو هنيئا الموضوع اتحذف​



مش فاهم الكلمه الالى بعد كوكو دى 

ارجو التوضيح ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بقولك هنيئا (تهانئى ليك ) الموضوع بتاع الكول تون اتحذف​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اوك 

شكرا ليكى ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى على ايه 
انا متضاية 
انت فاكرنى فرحانة؟؟؟؟؟ظ
يللا بقي اعمله تانى 
بس من غير اكواد


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هنزل او مشاركه فى الموضوع الالى اتحذف 

 فى موضوعك علشان يكون كامل ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_اوك يا مان 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد_​_الفراشة في امان​_


----------



## +pepo+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت تقبلونى معاكم فى الجروب​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_اهلا يا بيك يا بيبو عضو جديد معانافي الجروب 
منور 
المسيح يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك يا بيبو معانا 

منور الجرووووووب 

عايزين نشوف نشاطك معانا فى الجروب 

سلام المسيح معاك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


††أجمل صور للصليب ††  ( الصور المسيحيه)​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع تحفــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​_
_طرق تعذيب الستات_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

_مساء الخير 
ايه اخبار جروبى العزيز 
واخبار اعضاءة الاعزاء
 يارب تكونوا بخير والجروب بخير 
المسيح معاكوا​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء النور يا بنت الملك 

للاسف اعضاء كتير غايبين عن الجروب والمنتدى 

يارب يكون سبب غيابهم خير 
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد​__مجموعة هايلة من الترانيم الفيديو كليب المؤثرة جدااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

_*سؤال*_​


----------



## tiger0000 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اجمل ترحيب لروح قلبي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1049373#post1049373​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ناضم أليكم أنا أحب أنى اكون منكم


----------



## بنت الملك22 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

_طبعا يا باشا منورة يا جميل 
عايزين نشوف نشاطك معانا في الجروب 
المسيح يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى يا البنوته الصغيره معانا فى الجروب والمنتدى 

ويارب تكون اقامه سعيده ليكى وسط اخوتك فى المسيح 

ويارب كمان تقدرى تستفادى مننا وتفدينا بمواضيعك 

اهلا بيكى مره تانيه فى الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
الموضوع ده خاص بطلب الثيمات للموبيل
 لو نفسك فى ثيم ادخل وقول طلبك 
وفى خلال 12ساعه هيكون الثيم موجود 

††طلبات الثيمات††​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_موضوع جديد_​_*الاهانة والكرامة (سؤال محير الكثيرين)​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جديد*

_رسالة الانبا موسي اسقف الشباب لكل فتاه مسيحي​_ة


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

راااااااااائع نشاطك يا بنت الملك 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

_ميرسي كوكو 
همتك معانا انت كمان 
المسيحك يقويك​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_صباح النور عليكوا يا احلى اعضاء
ايه اخباركوا 
يارب تكونوا بخير
ايه مش باينين ليه 
يا رب يكون السبب خير

وحشتونى اوى
نفسي تكونوا موجودين وتطمنونى عليكم _
_
koky 
بنت الانبا ونس
جوجو
fns
وانت كمان يا كوكو مش بتدخل زى الاول ​_

_فينكم يا جماعة مش بنشفكم ليه 
يا ريت لما تدخلوا تطمنونا عليكم​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

> _وانت كمان يا كوكو مش بتدخل زى الاول _​




انتى عارفه انى الامتحانات قربت ​ 
وكمان بعد ما برجع من الاكادميه بيكون عندى شغل ​ 
فامش بقدر ادخل زى الاول ​ 
والوقت الالى بدخله دلوقتى بقى صغير ​ 
بس بحاول ما اقصرش ​ 
ميرررررسى جدا لسؤالك يا بنت الملك ​ 
ويارب اخوتى يكونوا بخير ​ 
ويكون سبب غيابهم خير ​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير على أحلى جروب فى المنتدى صباح الورد والجمال*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> انتى عارفه انى الامتحانات قربت ​
> وكمان بعد ما برجع من الاكادميه بيكون عندى شغل
> ربنا معاك يا كوكو ويقويك​
> فامش بقدر ادخل زى الاول ​
> ...



_يااااااااااااااااااااااارب_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

البنوته الصغيرة قال:


> *صباح الخير على أحلى جروب فى المنتدى صباح الورد والجمال*


_
صباح الورد والفل والياسمين عليك يا جميل 
ايه اخبارك 
يارب تكونى بخير_


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخيرات معلش دا مساء طويل عشان أكون بمسيت بطول الليل أيه اخباركم يا أحلى جروب بالمنتدى وخاصة أيه أخبار بنت الملك؟*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

البنوته الصغيرة قال:


> *مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخيرات معلش دا مساء طويل عشان أكون بمسيت بطول الليل أيه اخباركم يا أحلى جروب بالمنتدى وخاصة أيه أخبار بنت الملك؟*



_مساء النور يا سكر 
عاملة ايه وحشانى ايه اخبارك واخبار البرد؟

معلش مافتحتش النهاردة علشان كان النت فاصل وكان الجهاز مشغول 

المهم انك تكونى بخير_


----------



## fteriiz (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع جدا و ربنا معكم ويزيدكم  وينفع للناس جميعا  
  و انا نفسي اشترك معكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك معانا فى الجروووب والمنتدى 

فى انتظار مشاركاتك ومواضعيك​


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوة اوى فكرة الجروب*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كيرلس ازيك ياباشا 

ميررررسى كتير على مرووورك 

عايزينك تشترك معانا فى الجروب 

واهلا بيك فى المنتدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

_اهلا بالاعضاء الجدد معانا 
منورين الجروب 
يارب تستفيدوا وتفيدوا


منورين مرة تانية​_


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة

أسمحولى اشترك معاكم فى الجروب


مايكل مايك
جروب ربنا موجود


----------



## fteriiz (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير  أرجوا يكون ليا أصدقاء النهاردة 
                                                              انتظر الرب


----------



## fteriiz (22 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك يا بنت الملك 
                                             انتظر الرب


----------



## fteriiz (22 ديسمبر 2008)

:crazy_pil:a4:30::t9::warning:





fteriiz قال:


> مساء الخير  أرجوا يكون ليا أصدقاء النهاردة
> انتظر الرب


----------



## fteriiz (22 ديسمبر 2008)

:smi411:





fteriiz قال:


> أشكرك يا بنت الملك
> انتظر الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> أسمحولى اشترك معاكم فى الجروب
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بيك ياباشا معانا فى الجروب 

بالفعل انت اشتركت معانا خلاص 

بعد ازنك أقرأ اول مشاركه علشان تفهم غرض الجروب 

والرب يعوض تعب محبتك 

سلام ونعمه ....​


----------



## +pepo+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير على اجمل اعضاء هنا فى المنتدى و الجروب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء النور يا بيبو 

يارب تكون بخير ​


----------



## farou2 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

_بكل حب وشوق,بكل صدق واخلاص,بكل محبة وامانة ارجو قبول عضويتي ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك معانا فى الجروب يا فاروق​


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ميلاد مجيد واسمي فاروق بس حبيت التسمية شكرا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

تم التعديل 

وسورى على الخطأ ​


----------



## fteriiz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا كوكو و كل سنة وانت طيب 0


----------



## fteriiz (25 ديسمبر 2008)

:36_3_19::big31::36_33_7::new4::new4::36_15_15::sami73::Turtle_Dove_2:





fteriiz قال:


> اشكرك يا كوكو و كل سنة وانت طيب 0


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2008)

وانت طيب يا فاروق ​


----------



## +pepo+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه ونتو طيبين 
وصباح القشطه و المهلبيه المتخمسه بعسل و طحنيه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وانت طيب يا بيبو 

صباح النور ​


----------



## fteriiz (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكم في الجروب شكرا ليكم كثير جدا 

                                                        فتريز


----------



## fteriiz (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ردوا عليا


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى معانا يا فتريز ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 


الكشافه لمن لا يعرفها في كلمات بسيطه ( المنتدى العام)​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2009)

رب المجد يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب محبتكم
ويرتفع اسم المسيح من خلالكم
(يروا اعمالكم الحسنة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات)


----------



## fteriiz (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكك كثيرا و اريد الردود متواليا


----------



## jomana.50 (2 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة انا نفسى ابقى  معاكم دة يبقى شرف      كبير لية


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

اهلا بيكى معانا يا جومانا 
​


----------



## fteriiz (7 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بميلا السيد المسيح له كل المجد و يشملكم برعايته و يبا رككم   امين


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

وانتى طيبه يا فتريز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fteriiz (8 يناير 2009)

:new4::big37::ab8:





fteriiz قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين بميلا السيد المسيح له كل المجد و يشملكم برعايته و يبا رككم   امين


----------



## fteriiz (8 يناير 2009)

مشكورا لك جدا يا كوكومان وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## fteriiz (8 يناير 2009)

فكره جميلة اوي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جدييييييييييييييييد للجروب*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1123757#post1123757


----------



## tamav maria (17 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اهلا بيكى معانا فى الجروب
> نرحب بالعضوه الثانيه لجروب ربنا موجود
> asalya
> عضو مبتدئ
> ...



cab i be a member with you  ,god bless


----------



## tamav maria (18 يناير 2009)

i want be a member with you,  god bless


----------



## fteriiz (19 يناير 2009)

نرحب بيكي يا نيتا في الجروبو كل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## fteriiz (19 يناير 2009)

:ab2::8_8_35[1]:





fteriiz قال:


> نرحب بيكي يا نيتا في الجروبو كل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## ناوناو (23 يناير 2009)

اتمني الأشتراك معاك ودي فكرة هايلة لتكون الأستفادة اكبر بالموضوعات الهامة
لو تسمحوا اكون معاكم
ناوناو
جروب ربنا موجود


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يناير 2009)

اهلا بيكى معانا فى الجروب 

فى انتظار مشاركاتك معانا ​


----------



## tiger0000 (23 يناير 2009)

عاوز ترانيم اطفال جديدة


----------



## Maria Salib (30 يناير 2009)

سلام ربنا معاكم
يحفظكم و يرعاكم
و محبته تجمعنا على تمجيده دايما
انا نفسى اخدم ربنا عمرى كله
ويشرفنى اكون بينكم
اخت ليكم تحبكم بحب رب المجد
واتمنى انى اقدر اشارككم واتعلم منكم واعلم بل واذكركم بما ساتعلمه من اجل محبة يسوع
اتمنى تقبلونى عضوه معاكم
سالى
جروب ربنا موجود


----------



## Maria Salib (31 يناير 2009)

لنصل معا

امنحنا , يا رب - نحن الخادمين تحت راية مريم - كمال الايمان بك والثقة بها - اللذين اعطيا موعد الغلبة على العالم - اعطنا ايماناً حياً تنعشه المحبة -  يجعلنا قادرين أن نتمم أعمالنا كلها - بدافع المحبة الصافية لك -  فنراك دوماً ونخدمك في شخص قريبنا - اعطنا ايماناً راسخاً كالصخر لا يتزعزع - به نظل هادئين وصامدين - فيما بين صلبان هذه الحياة و اخفاقات جهودها - ايمانا جريئاً يدفعنا إلى أن نباشر و نحق بلا تردد اعمالاً جليلة لأجل الله وخلاص النفوس ايماناً يكون عاموداً من اللجيومارية _ فيقودنا متحدين في سيرنا إلى الامام - لنشعل في كل مكان نار الحب الالهي , و ننير الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت -  و نضرم قلوب الفاترين - و نعيد الحياة للذين صاروا أمواتاً بالخطيئة - اعطنا ايماناً يهدي خطواتنا في سبيل السلام - حتى اذا انتهت معارك هذه الحياة – تعود اللجيومارية وهي لم تفقد احداً من اعضائها - فتجتمع في ملكوت حبك و مجدك . آمين

فلتسترح نفوس الأخوة الراقدين و نفوس جميع الموتى المؤمنين بسلام , برحمة الله . آمين

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد   آمين



من صلوات الاخويه المريميه
صلوها معى


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــن 

ميررررسى يا سالى لصلاتك الجميله 
​


----------



## doddoz (3 فبراير 2009)

_اهلا بكل اعضاء الجروب
ممكن تقبلونى معاكم​_


----------



## john2 (3 فبراير 2009)

*روعة و جميل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

doddoz قال:


> _اهلا بكل اعضاء الجروب​_
> 
> _ممكن تقبلونى معاكم_​


اهلا بيكى يا فندم 

نورتى الجروب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

john2 قال:


> *روعة و جميل*


 

ميررررسى ليك يا فندم 

واهلا بيك معانا ​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (9 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارككم يا أولاد الملك

بصراحة موضوع جميل و فكرتة جميلة جدا

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

اهلا بيك معانا يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yosapgrgs (13 فبراير 2009)

يوساب الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ايمى139 (18 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سلام ونعمه يااخوتى
> اتمنى ان تكونوا بأفضل حال
> اقترحت انا واخى جوجو انشاء جروب بين اعضاء المنتدى
> ويكون هذا الجروب يعمل على الارتقاء بالمنتدى اعلى واعلى
> ...


سلام رب المجد  ممكن ادخل معاكوا فى الجروب دة [/b]


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

طبعا يا ايمى

اهلا بيكى معانا فى الجروب ​


----------



## ابو الغطس (19 فبراير 2009)

فعلآآآآآآآآآآ رائع ربنا يبركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ابو الغطس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*يا الف هلا بيكم حبايبى *
*اسمحولى اشارك*
*اسف على غيابى وتقصيرى معكم بطول الفترة اللى فاتت*
*بعرف انى غبت*
*سامحونى لهيك *
*واتمنى نقدر نتواصل افضل مما كنت *
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

منور مكانك يا جوجو 

مافيش داعى للاسف 

ان شاء الله نرجع تانى عمل الجروب ​


----------



## ابو بولا (26 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا أنا عضو جديد وأتمنى فى الوشاركة والتعارف


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

اهلا بيك معانا يا ابو بولا 

فى انتظار مشاركاتك معانا ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (19 مارس 2009)

_هااااااااااااي عاملين ايه وايه اخباركوا 
يارب تكونوا بخير




موضوع جديد بأسم الجروب بعد فترة كبييييييييييييييييييرة خاااااااالص_



_القيامة وايماننا المسيحى_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

موضوع خاص بالجروب 

مجموعة صور للقيامة جميلة جدا كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (25 مارس 2009)

ممكن اشترك معاكم فى جروب ربنا موجود بس مش عارفه اشترك ازاى واعرف ازاى انى اشتركت


----------



## ادم المصرى (30 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه حد يكلمنى انا مش لاقى حد يكلمنى خااااااااااااااااااالص عادى لو مش بتحبو مسلمين على المنتدا اوك اخروج ومجيش تانى بس هى والله كلمه كلنا اخوات ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

ماجى باسيلى قال:


> ممكن اشترك معاكم فى جروب ربنا موجود بس مش عارفه اشترك ازاى واعرف ازاى انى اشتركت



اهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى والجروب 

شوفى اول مشاركه فى الموضوع وهتعرفى اذا تستركى معانا 

واهلا بيكى مره تانيه 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

ادم المصرى قال:


> يا جماعه حد يكلمنى انا مش لاقى حد يكلمنى خااااااااااااااااااالص عادى لو مش بتحبو مسلمين على المنتدا اوك اخروج ومجيش تانى بس هى والله كلمه كلنا اخوات ​


اهلا بيك يا ادم 

احنا موجودين 

زى ما انت قولت كلنا اخوات 

ماحدش مانع فى كده 

واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى 
​


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

ا "الْمُعْطِيَ الْمَسْرُورَ يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ" (2 كُورِنْثُوس 9: 7 ب) . . . . "أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ" (لُوقَا 6: 38) . . . . "أَكْرِمِ الرَّبَّ مِنْ مَالِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ بَاكُورَاتِ غَلَّتِكَ" (الأَمْثَالِ 3: 9) 1


----------



## ادم المصرى (31 مارس 2009)

ياريت لو حد شايف ان كلامى يزعل ياريت يعرفنى اوك


----------



## ادم المصرى (31 مارس 2009)

كوكو مان الف شكر خاص ليك وللمنتدا الكنيسه وكلكو فوق راسى  وانا سعيد انى بكون معاكو ​


----------



## zama (17 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل 
وشكراً


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى ليك يا مينا 

واهلا بيك فى الجروب
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sherif samir (27 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة   لو سمحت عايز فلم السيد المسيح لو عند حد


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

هتلاقيه فى قسم المرئيات والافلام المسيحيه​


----------



## amad_almalk (29 أبريل 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىى يا كوكو 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا عماد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)

-المشاركة بأقتباس ووقف الردود الباهتة


مهم جداا الكلام ده

الرب يقويكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مروركم يا مورا​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (29 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سلام ونعمه يااخوتى
> اتمنى ان تكونوا بأفضل حال
> اقترحت انا واخى جوجو انشاء جروب بين اعضاء المنتدى
> ويكون هذا الجروب يعمل على الارتقاء بالمنتدى اعلى واعلى
> ...



اقتراح تحفه يا كوكو ممكن اشتركح معكوا وده يبقى شرف كبير ليه
*dodo jojo*
جروب ربنا موجود


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

بالتأكيد طبعا يا دودو 

منوره الجروب ​


----------



## peter 2008 (28 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96274


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*انا ماجد عضو جديد مشترك بالجروب
بس مش عارف اعمل اية بالاشتراك و كمان مش عارف احط اسم الجروب تحت اسمي
شكرا علي تعب محبتكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بيك معانا فى الجروب 

اول مشاركه توضح لك دورك فى الجروب 

بالنسبه لوضع اسم الجروب تحت اسمك 

ليس الان (لانك لا تملك هذه الصلاحيات فى الوقت الحالى)​


----------



## peter 2008 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جديييييد خاص بالجروب*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96706


----------



## peter 2008 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جديييييد خاص بالجروب*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96706


----------



## كوك (1 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع يا كوكو *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_
*معروف انا طبعا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## peter 2008 (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جديد خاص بالجروب


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97211


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك يا بيتر على المتابعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

_*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
ايه اخباركوا عاملين ايه ؟ 
اتمنى تكونوا بخير 
بس انا زعلبانة منكم 
نشاط الجروب مش اللي هو 
فيييييييييييييييييييييين ايام زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
ايم ما كنال بنزل بال10 مواضيع في وقت واحد 


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه كانت ايام
  بصوا بقي 
نشاط الجروب يرجع تانى ايدينا في ايدين بعض نرجع نشاطه من تانى 
اوووووووووووووووووووووك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اور نوت اوووووووووووووووك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانا هحاول بقدر الامكان انى ادخل واشارك معاكوا 

المسيح معاكوا دايما​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بيكى يا بنت الملك 
للاسف اعضاء الجروب ماحدش بيدخل زى الاول 
علشان كده الجروب نايم خالص ​


----------



## sollytwins (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن اكون معاكم في الجروب وربنا يبارك ويمد ايده معاكم


----------



## sollytwins (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت كل يوم يبقي في نقاش وموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اختارو موضوع ونعمل نقاش ​


----------



## kaiser (1 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن اككون عضوة معاكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## maro sweety (3 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة حلوووووووة جدااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم يا احلى منتدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ممكن اككون عضوة معاكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


 
طبعا يا فندم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

maro sweety قال:


> فكرة حلوووووووة جدااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم يا احلى منتدى


 
شكرا ليكى يا مارو 
نتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك معنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

kaiser قال:


>


 


يسوع ديما معانا وعنيه علينا 
ياريت نكون فعلا حاسيين بيه وبلمسه ايديه 
ميررررسى ليك على الصوره الجميله ​


----------



## مارو سمير (20 أكتوبر 2009)

انا ممكن اشترك معاكو لان الموضوع عجبنى


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*كوكو انا لحد دلوقت مش عارف انا ممكن اعمل اية عشان افيد الجروب*


----------



## Maria Salib (20 أكتوبر 2009)

باسم الاب والابن واروح القدس الهواحد امين
ابانا الذى فى السموات
ليتقدس اسمك ليأتى ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك
كما فى السماء كذلك على الارض
خبزنا الذى للغد اعطنا اليوم
واغفرلنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للمذنبين الينا
ولا تدخلنا فى تجربه
لكن نجنا من الشرير
بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد امين.
فلنصلى دائما للرب صلاة ربانيه
يحفظنا به الرب وينجنا ودائما يا يا رب موجود معانا ووسطنا
وايمانا بيك دايما موجود بقلوبنا وفى اعمالنا
بس تباركه يا رب
شاركونى هذه الصلاه
وصلوا من اجلى حتى يكرمنى الرب بالمعموديه والمسحه المقدسه والتناول
كيرياليسون كيرياليسون كيرياليسون كيرياليسون


----------



## Maria Salib (20 أكتوبر 2009)

"إن كل مجد وكل كرامة وكل سجود كل حين يليق بالثالوث المقدس الآب والابن والروح القدس الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين"


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مارو سمير قال:


> انا ممكن اشترك معاكو لان الموضوع عجبنى


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *كوكو انا لحد دلوقت مش عارف انا ممكن اعمل اية عشان افيد الجروب*


 
اول مشاركه بتوضح دور اى عضو مشترك فى الجروب 
اوهلا بيك معانا يا ماجد فى الجروب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> باسم الاب والابن واروح القدس الهواحد امين
> ابانا الذى فى السموات
> ليتقدس اسمك ليأتى ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك
> كما فى السماء كذلك على الارض
> ...


 

بأذن المسيح تنالى المعموديه ​


----------



## ابن النبى يونان (20 ديسمبر 2009)

besho
ربنا موجود


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا ابن يونان 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة كتير حلو ممكن اشارك بفكرة


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اكيد طبعا ​


----------



## هنرى شنودة (5 يناير 2010)

جروب كل ما استطيع قوله انه فى ميعاده
ارجو قبولى فيه
ربنا يبازك  تعب محبتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

اهلا بيك معانا يا هنرى​


----------



## solofanty (12 يناير 2010)

ميرسى


----------



## هنرى شنودة (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا للرد


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

جروب رائع ممكن انضم للجروب


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2010)

بالتأكيد يا عاشقه​


----------



## نوجين (20 يناير 2010)

مرحبا انا نوجين من البنان ابي اتعرف ازا ما ي ماناع


----------



## هنرى شنودة (20 يناير 2010)

ربنا معاكى لكن يمكن تنظيم وقتك حتى لا تحرمينا من تواجدك معنا


----------



## هنرى شنودة (20 يناير 2010)

اهلا بيك يانوجين
بين اهلك واصدقائك واخوانك


----------



## نوجين (21 يناير 2010)

السلام علييكم كيف الحل انشاله بخير جميعن كيف اليوم معاكو


----------



## نوجين (21 يناير 2010)

الي اصدقا بس مو في المنتدى ممكن نتعرف ازا ما في ماناع


----------



## نوجين (21 يناير 2010)

يعني ما في مانع انصير اصدقاء


----------



## هنرى شنودة (21 يناير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيك يا نوجين 
رجاء تعرفنا على نفسك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (31 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

نوجين قال:


> الي اصدقا بس مو في المنتدى ممكن نتعرف ازا ما في ماناع


 
اخى الحبيب هذا منتدى مسيحى دينى وليس شات للتعارف 
رجاء محبه الالتزام بالقوانين​


----------



## هنرى شنودة (7 فبراير 2010)

التعارف المطلوب عبر المنتدى  وليس شات
من انا    وهذا موجود قبل وجود  هنرى بالمنتدى


----------



## نوجين (8 فبراير 2010)

*كلمات مضيئة عن ياسوع المسيحي*

يسوع يشبع كل نفس جائعة

_يسوع يروي كل نفس ظامئة

يسوع يُبرئ كل نفس محطمة

يسوع يشفي كل نفس مريضة

يسوع يُفرِح كل نفس كئيبة

يسوع يرثي كل نفس ضعيفة

يسوع يعزّي كل نفس متألمة

يسوع يترأف بكل نفس متضايقة

يسوع يردّ كل نفس تائهة

يسوع يغني كل نفس مفتقرة

يسوع يطمئن كل نفس خائفة

يسوع يبهج كل نفس عابسة

يسوع يكفكف كل نفس دامعة

يسوع يرفع كل نفس ساقطة

يسوع أمل كل نفس يائسة

يسوع ينجح كل نفس فاشلة

يسوع يُريح كل نفس متعبة

يسوع يطهّر كل نفس منجسّة

يسوع يقدس كل نفس متدنسّة

يسوع يبرر كل نفس فاجرة

يسوع يغفر كل نفس آثمة

يسوع ينير كل نفس مظلمة

يسوع يحرر كل نفس مقيدة

يسوع يقبل كل نفس تائبة

يسوع يحي كل نفس مائتة

يسوع يقيم كل نفس منكسرة

يسوع يصالح كل نفس متعدية

يسوع يستجيب كل نفس صارخة

يسوع يخلص كل نفس هالكة

يسوع يبارك كل نفس طالبة
_
_يسوع يحمي مسيحية فلسطين _

_يسوع يحميكم جميعاً_

_يسوع-يسوع- يسوع الله الظاهر في الجسد الكل في الكل . لقد وجدني يسوع ولم أجد أحلى من حبيبي يسوع الذي أحبني وأنقذني :Love_Letter_Send:من الهلاك الأبدي. له كل المجد آمين.+++_​


----------



## نوجين (12 فبراير 2010)

*كلامات حب مسيحيه*

*:Love_Letter_Open: *
*

*








​
قَلْبي تَعَب معَـاد يقْوى عَلَى جْرَاح
يكْفِي تَحَمَلْت الجُرُوح الأليِمَـةودِّكـ تِجَدِدّ كِل جَرح ٍ مِضَـى و رَاح
ودِّكـ تِعْيد الذِكْرَيـاتْ القِدِيمَةلا ماتَحمَّل تجْرَح القَلبْ يا صَـاح
أقْوْل يمْكِن فِي فْرَاقِـي غَنِيمَـةيمْكِن بعْد فْرْقَاي تْسعَـد و تِرتَاح
دَامْ الهَـوى ماعَادْ لهْ أيّ قِيمَـة








لا ضَاقت الدِنْيا عَلَي قِلْتْ 
وينِك ..؟يا الليْ تِسَلِي وحْشِتِي
كِلْ ما أَضِيْقْ
إنْ كَانْ إنعْقدَ حَبْلالوَصْل فِيْ يمِينِك
مِنْ يسْقِي الضَامِي و هُو
نَاشِفَ الرِيْقعِذْرِك مَعك و إنْ شِنْت
الشَينْ مَا يْشِينَك
و إنْ زِنْتْ فـ أنَتْ الزَيْنْ مِنْدُونْ تَعْليقْ ..!!:Love_Letter_Open:




مما اعجبني​


----------



## نوجين (12 فبراير 2010)

*كليمات عن ياسوع الحبيب*

*كلمات مضيئة عن يسوع المسيح .اي كلمات تستطيع ان تعبر عن الانارة في يسوع المسيح لان فيه مذخر كل كنوز المعفة والعلم ....انه المحبة .....انه المخلص الوحيد لكل طالبه من كل الامم والشوب والالسنة .....انه الرحمة ...انه العطاء ... يعرف الداء وعنده الدواء ....انه القريب من كل من يطلبه بايمان يجده ... ما اسماه ما اعظمه انه الهي الذي اعبده وربي وحياتي ومخلصي وابي ومنقذي ورجائي وسر وجودي وفرحي *
*اعطيك يا حبيبي يا يسوع كل المجد والاكرام* ​


----------



## kary_alfy (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك كوكو ربنا يباركك


----------



## qwyui (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اريد ان اشترك معكم وارجو القبول مررررررررسى جدا


----------



## ml adly (23 أبريل 2011)

رجاء محبة اريد الانضمام الي جروبكم الرائع 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

